# Genoa-Milan: domenica 27 settembre ore 12.30 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2015)

Genoa-Milan, domenica 27 settembre ore 12.30.

Sesta giornata della Serie A 2015-2016.

Genoa-Milan partita in programma domenica 27 settembre 2015 alle ore 12.30 presso lo Stadio Marassi di Genova.

Durante lo scorso campionato l'ultima gara, giocata a Milano, è stata vinta dal Genoa con il risultato di 3-1.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle 12.30 di domenica 27 settembre 2015.

A seguire, tutte le news, le informazioni sulla gara, sui biglietti e sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la partita.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2015)

Gli higlights dell'ultima partita


----------



## sballotello (22 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Genoa-Milan, domenica 27 settembre ore 12.30.
> 
> Sesta giornata della Serie A 2015-2016.
> 
> ...



mezzogiorno da infarto. forse è meglio se mangio e non ci penso


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2015)

Altra gara da vincere.


----------



## Kaw (22 Settembre 2015)

Odio la partita alle 12,30

Il pranzo va sempre di traverso...


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

12:30... che orario del cavolo. Comunque solo 3 punti. Magari cerchiamo di non subire gol.


----------



## Tobi (22 Settembre 2015)

Il Genoa quest'anno come sta messo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

Bertolacci titolare trequartista magari


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli higlights dell'ultima partita



Blu questo è Milan-Genoa, non Genoa-Milan.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Dobbiamo vincere. Solo vincere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2015)

Si può vincere anche questa ma temo in una X.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Settembre 2015)

Inanellare un tris di vittorie sarebbe un segnale importante.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Blu questo è Milan-Genoa, non Genoa-Milan.



...certo, è l'ultima gara giocata nello scorso campionato.

...questa la gara di andata


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il Genoa quest'anno come sta messo?



Premesso che ho visto solo la partita con la Fiorentina per intero, dobbiamo assolutamente approfittare di questa partita perché loro non sono in forma: offensivamente sono messi malissimo, con Perotti e Capel ancora fuori condizione e con Pandev che non segna neanche con le mani. Se riusciamo a prendere un paio di gol pure da questi, sotterriamoci. Tra l'altro non c'è neanche Perin e dietro ballano più del solito.


----------



## JohnShepard (23 Settembre 2015)

Unico risultato consentito: vittoria!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2015)

Sta manica di pippe l'anno scorso ci ha battuto sia all'andata che al ritorno. Voglio vendetta!


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2015)

Gasp comunque è capace di imbrigliarcela.. Le partite tra Gasp e Miha, sarà che sono stati dei derby e quindi gare accese in cui spesso vince la paura di perdere, ma non sono mai state un grande spettacolo.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Settembre 2015)

Ma che orario è alle 12,30?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Settembre 2015)

lopez
calabria zapata romagnoli antonelli
kucka montolivo bonaventura
bertolacci/suso
bacca balo (merita una seconda da titolare dopo oggi)


che non gli venga in mente di rimettere Honda che quelli in casa corrono come matti...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> lopez
> calabria zapata romagnoli antonelli
> kucka montolivo bonaventura
> bertolacci/suso
> ...




mi sembra che Antonelli sia ancora indisponibile..


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2015)

Mi sembra fantascienza che questo Milan possa vincere la terza partita di fila, ma vediamo cosa riescono a fare.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Settembre 2015)

Una squadra che vuole arrivare tra le prime 3 deve vincere anche questa.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Settembre 2015)

La partita successiva è contro il Super Napoli del vate Sarri. E quella dopo ancora è la trasferta a Torino contro una delle squadre più in forma del momento (anche se nel frattempo ci sarà la sosta). Direi quindi che è decisamente doveroso portare a casa tre punti da Genova.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2015)

certo che sti amo avendo un calendario difficilissimo, questa la dobbiamo vincere obbligatoriamente


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi sembra fantascienza che questo Milan possa vincere la terza partita di fila, ma vediamo cosa riescono a fare.



è da più di un anno che non vinciamo tre partite di seguito.. sarebbe clamoroso


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Settembre 2015)

Se non subiamo reti, sono sicuro che vinciamo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Settembre 2015)

Per me dovremmo giocare così:

......................Lopez

Calabria.. Zapata..Romagnoli..De Sciglio

....Kucka....Montolivo....Bonaventura

.....................Balotelli

..........Adriano..............Bacca


o la spa o la vacca.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Settembre 2015)

Questa comunque è da vincere. Considerate che poi arrivano Napoli e Torino.


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Genoa-Milan, domenica 27 settembre ore 12.30.
> 
> Sesta giornata della Serie A 2015-2016.
> 
> ...



Genoa quest'anno squadretta, non vincere sarebbe un delitto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Settembre 2015)

Lopez

Calabria Zapata Romagnoli DeSciglio

Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura

Bertolacci

Bacca Balotelli​
Sempre se Bertolacci ce la fa


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Per me dovremmo giocare così:
> 
> ......................Lopez
> 
> ...



è una tentazione , ma io, personalmente, metterei all'inizio:

Calabria Zapata Romagnoli De Sciglio
kucka monto poli bona
 balo bacca


----------



## Tobi (23 Settembre 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Questa comunque è da vincere. Considerate che poi arrivano Napoli e Torino.



Bisogna assolutamente vincere questa e poi fare di tutto per portare a casa i 3 punti contro il Napoli. Successivamente ci sarà la sosta e quelli rientrati dagli infortuni avranno due settimane per allenarsi bene


----------



## zlatan (23 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> lopez
> calabria zapata romagnoli antonelli
> kucka montolivo bonaventura
> bertolacci/suso
> ...



Antonelli dovrebbe farcela, d'accordo con la formazione ma con Adriano e non Balo. A me ieri non è piaciuto, ha giocato da solo ma un tentativo di dialogo con Bacca. E Suso non si puo' pensare di metterlo. Metterei Jack, ma l'esperimento di Bertolacci trequartista non mi dispiacerebbe...


----------



## zlatan (23 Settembre 2015)

Comunque tra Genoa e Napoli, firmo per 4 punti...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Per me dovremmo giocare così:
> 
> ......................Lopez
> 
> ...




Concordo. La formazione DEVE essere questa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Settembre 2015)

Se non si mettono a 90° come fatto con la Juve, la vedo dura


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2015)

ovviamente non vinceremo MAI la.. è scritto , già sono sorpreso della trasferta di Udine che non vincevamo dal 34 .. figurarsi a Genova .. deve cadere un asteroide per far si che si possa vincere tranquilli


----------



## Lambro (23 Settembre 2015)

Sisi andiamo con balotelli trequartista, casomai anche cerci terzino, sai quanto spinge? A pes e fifa si vince, nel calcio vero però vince chi non piglia gol, alla lunga. L'unica mossa che sarebbe da fare mettere jack trq e bettolacci mezz'ala


----------



## Gekyn (23 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Per me dovremmo giocare così:
> 
> ......................Lopez
> 
> ...



io preferisco la vacca nella spa


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sisi andiamo con balotelli trequartista, casomai anche cerci terzino, sai quanto spinge? A pes e fifa si vince, nel calcio vero però vince chi non piglia gol, alla lunga. L'unica mossa che sarebbe da fare mettere jack trq e bettolacci mezz'ala



Esattamente. 

Kucka-Montolivo-Bertolacci (se recupera)
Jack

se non recupera Berto giochiamo con lo stesso centrocampo visto col Palermo.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Per me dovremmo giocare così:
> 
> ......................Lopez
> 
> ...


Se Bertolacci fosse disponibile preferirei giocasse al posto di Bonaventura con l'ex atalantino sulla trequarti al posto di Honda. Altrimenti, per quanto non mi fidi di Balotelli, preferirei vedere Mario dall'inizio in quel ruolo piuttosto che l'inutile giapponese. Per il resto va bene.


----------



## markjordan (23 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Kucka-Montolivo-Bertolacci (se recupera)
> Jack
> ...


quello che non recupera e' kucka


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> è da più di un anno che non vinciamo tre partite di seguito.. sarebbe clamoroso



Ogni volta che ci illudiamo succede qualcosa. Ci conviene volare bassi e avere la massima attenzione. 
Siamo il Milan, ma contro il Genoa è comunque durissima. 



osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Per me dovremmo giocare così:
> 
> ......................Lopez
> 
> ...




Anche perchè è vero che Honda copre, ma come lo fa? E poi che contributo dà in attacco?
Tanto vale mettere Balotelli, che in quella posizione farebbe il falso trequartista, delegando a Bacca e a Luiz Adriano il compito di aiutare in difesa, poi in fase di possesso si cercherebbe subito Balotelli che trattenendo la palla darebbe il tempo ai due attaccanti di inserirsi. 
In contropiede potrebbe essere un'arma pericolosissima.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo. La formazione DEVE essere questa.



Beh, a qualche condizione...
1)- I tre c.campisti devono essere in condizione smagliante. Kucka per esempio non ce la farà. Bertolacci non ha finora dato la stessa sicurezza di Kuco. Il compito di due su tre deve essere quello di bloccare gli avversari, mentre uno deve costruire il gioco. Qui sono cavolazzi di Bertolacci e Jack, che dovranno sacrificarsi ed essere convinti di farlo fino allo spasimo. Montolivo dovrà fare una partita perfetta.
2)- Balotelli deve essere catechizzato dal mister perchè il suo compito dovrà essere quello di fornire assist alle due punte e tenere alta la squadra. Dovrà cercare di imitare il più possibile il gioco di Zlatan: richiamare su di sè gli avversari e passare palla negli spazi giusti per i compagni in avanti.
A queste condizioni potrebbe funzionare.
Miha ci dovrà mettere molto del suo carisma...


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2015)

Una vittoria sarebbe oro, anche di chiappe. Troppo importante per l'autostima del gruppo fare un filotto di risultati utili, se poi arrivasse anche una prestazione discreta / buona ancora meglio. Forza Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Per me dovremmo giocare così:
> 
> ......................Lopez
> 
> ...


D'accordo, forse concederei un'altra chance a De Jong nella posizione di Kucka ma comunque sono d'accordo con te. Il cambio Honda-Balotelli può essere fondamentale.


----------



## Lambro (23 Settembre 2015)

Daje con sto balotelli trequartista, non é possibile metterlo li, non ha nulla del trq, il milan ha bisogno di equilibrio, abbiam preso ottomila gol, e andiamo a giocare con balotelli trq?? Ma secondo voi... È e può essere solo e soltanto una mossa della disperazione da usare nel finale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Daje con sto balotelli trequartista, non é possibile metterlo li, non ha nulla del trq, il milan ha bisogno di equilibrio, abbiam preso ottomila gol, e andiamo a giocare con balotelli trq?? Ma secondo voi... È e può essere solo e soltanto una mossa della disperazione da usare nel finale


Sono d'accordo con te ma... Honda?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (23 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli trequartista si vedrà solo quando avremo più di 3 attaccanti disponibili.
Ora ovviamente no.


----------



## centopercento (23 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli higlights dell'ultima partita



forte quel bertolacci, galliani avrebbe dovuto prendere lui a centrocampo al poisto di quella segaccia di bertol- ooops


----------



## Ale.sasha (23 Settembre 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Daje con sto balotelli trequartista, non é possibile metterlo li, non ha nulla del trq, il milan ha bisogno di equilibrio, abbiam preso ottomila gol, e andiamo a giocare con balotelli trq?? Ma secondo voi... È e può essere solo e soltanto una mossa della disperazione da usare nel finale



Ma se invece di vederlo per forza come trequartista pou 2 attaccanti lo vedeste come un attacco a 3? Il 4-3-3 non si usa più???


----------



## Ale.sasha (23 Settembre 2015)

Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> Ma se invece di vederlo per forza come trequartista pou 2 attaccanti lo vedeste come un attacco a 3? Il 4-3-3 non si usa più???


Il vero problema di questa soluzione è che non abbiamo i cambi


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se non si mettono a 90° come fatto con la Juve, la vedo dura



l amico preziosi non cè mai quando abbiamo bisogno..


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2015)

*Cissoko e Pandev saltano il Milan per squalifica, i giocatori sono stati entrambi espulsi nella sfida contro la Lazio.*


----------



## wildfrank (23 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Cissoko e Pandev saltano il Milan per squalifica, i giocatori sono stati entrambi espulsi nella sfida contro la Lazio.*



Buon per noi: Pandev contro noi lo zampino lo mette spesso e volentieri...


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Cissoko e Pandev saltano il Milan per squalifica, i giocatori sono stati entrambi espulsi nella sfida contro la Lazio.*



Il Genoa poca roba, non facciamo scherzi.


----------



## Nicco (23 Settembre 2015)

Spero in 3 punti per mantenersi alti di classifica, questo campionato al momento non offre squadre in grado di dare certezze assolute quindi prima metti in cascina punti meglio è, alla fine la somma fa il totale


----------



## pisolo22 (23 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Cissoko e Pandev saltano il Milan per squalifica, i giocatori sono stati entrambi espulsi nella sfida contro la Lazio.*



Dobbiamo azzannare la preda ferita Domenica anche se è un orario un pò balordo quello delle 12 30 senza squalificati ed infortunati per il Genoa e dobbiamo vendicare la doppia sconfitta dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2015)

Occorre vincere, 3 punti sono obbligatori. Perdere punti è una follia.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2015)

Centrocampo con de jong necessariamente se non recupera Kucka. Bertolacci e Bonaventura come interni non vanno bene. Almeno in questo momento della stagione. Più in là, se prendiamo coraggio e fiducia allora si possono riprovare,


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2015)

La partita del salto di qualità, più di quanto non lo fosse quella contro l'Udinese, che ci permetterebbe di entrare in zona coppe con una vittoria.

Tipo di partite che l'anno scorso perdevamo sempre. 
Vediamo che succede. Da parte mia zero aspettative.


----------



## Danielsan (23 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La partita del salto di qualità, più di quanto non lo fosse quella contro l'Udinese, che ci permetterebbe di entrare in zona coppe con una vittoria.
> 
> Tipo di partite che l'anno scorso perdevamo sempre.
> Vediamo che succede. Da parte mia zero aspettative.



Considerazione perfetta.
Mettere in fila 3 vittorie due di queste in trasferta su campi solitamente ostici come Udine e Genova sarebbe una bella iniezione di fiducia e di consapevolezza. Puo' voler dire anche il come si vince, per il momento accontentiamoci dell'eventuale vittoria.
Da parte mia c'è la "paura" di iniziarci a credere per davvero che quest'anno può essere diverso dagli ultimi 3


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (24 Settembre 2015)

non hanno praticamente nessuna punta...pandev squalificato....pavoletti rotto...evitiamo di subire i soliti gol da sconosciuti...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Settembre 2015)

Non dico niente per scaramanzia. Certo che però loro stanno messi maluccio,se Mihajlovic non fa sciocchezze non dovremmo avere grandi problemi.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna assolutamente vincere!!non importa come. 
Sarà durissima, perché in casa il genoa è tostissimo, poi contro di noi ogni volta fanno prestazioni super. Non bisogna prendere gol.
Se manteniamo la porta imbattuta si può portare a casa la vittoria, diversamente sarà più difficile ma si può fare. L'ago della bilancia sarà la difesa e il centrocampo.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Considerazione perfetta.
> Mettere in fila 3 vittorie due di queste in trasferta su campi solitamente ostici come Udine e Genova sarebbe una bella iniezione di fiducia e di consapevolezza. Puo' voler dire anche il come si vince, per il momento accontentiamoci dell'eventuale vittoria.
> *Da parte mia c'è la "paura" di iniziarci a credere per davvero che quest'anno può essere diverso dagli ultimi 3*



Anche qui sono d'accordo, oggi per la prima volta dopo anni mi sono rimesso a gufare le altre big.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non hanno praticamente nessuna punta...pandev squalificato....pavoletti rotto...evitiamo di subire i soliti gol da sconosciuti...



Sì però hanno Perotti lazovic ntcham capel, non è che cambia molto come livello, occhio al loro centrocampo che fanno una densità pazzesca la in mezzo e potremmo soffrirlo non poco..


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche qui sono d'accordo, oggi per la prima volta dopo anni mi sono rimesso a gufare le altre big.



pure io ma non lo diciamo troppo forte, a me interessa solo che il mister crei una mentalità per gli anni a seguire, io mi fido di mihajlovic e non lo critico per stupidaggini come il cambio di Calabria, il mister sta cercando di costruire qualcosa di più grande..se riusciamo a resistere fino a gennaio e poi andiamo a prendere quello che ci serve sul mercato possiamo dire la nostra..


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Sì però hanno Perotti lazovic ntcham capel, non è che cambia molto come livello, occhio al loro centrocampo che fanno una densità pazzesca la in mezzo e potremmo soffrirlo non poco..



Se gioca Tachtsidis li devastiamo pure lì.


----------



## Tobi (24 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna approfittare del loro momento negativo e vincere se possibile con una buona prestazione. Con tutto il rispetto, a parte Perotti gli altri giocatori sono veramente scarsi, giochiamo concentrati e faremo bene


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se gioca Tachtsidis li devastiamo pure lì.



Infatti spero giochi..ora che lo abbiamo detto segnerà in rovesciata da centrocampo, sicuro..


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Bisogna approfittare del loro momento negativo e vincere se possibile con una buona prestazione. Con tutto il rispetto, a parte Perotti gli altri giocatori sono veramente scarsi, giochiamo concentrati e faremo bene



A me piace molto Rincon, da solo vale mezzo genoa


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2015)

Loro comunque giocheranno così credo:

Lamanna
De Maio Burdisso Izzo
Figueiras Rincon Dzemaili/Tachtsidis Laxalt
Capel Ntcham Perotti

Al momento sono evanescenti, bisogna assolutamente tirare fuori le palle e vincere, anche se di Gasp non mi fido..


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Loro comunque giocheranno così credo:
> 
> Lamanna
> De Maio Burdisso Izzo
> ...



se giocano così li asfaltiamo, troppo sbilanciati, per me tolgono uno tra capel e ntcham e giocano a 5 a centrocampo con Rincon Dzemaili tachtsidis oppure mettono marchese in fascia


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Settembre 2015)

Io non mi pronuncio mai,anche perché l'ultima volta che lo feci abbiamo totalizzato un punto tra Atalanta,Sassuolo e Torino. Però insomma,parliamo di una squadra oggettivamente scarsa,a cui mancano diversi titolari e che è pure in crisi (non è come il Chievo,per dire,che anche se ha dei giocatori scarsi gioca sulle ali dell'entusiasmo ed è in ottima forma).

Insomma,qualsiasi risultato diverso dalla vittoria sarebbe catastrofico. Anche perché vincendo potremmo allungare su una tra Napoli e Juve.


----------



## svizzero (24 Settembre 2015)

partita che si deve vincere per forza! avrei preferito se vinceva/pareggiava il genoa oggi.. domenica entreranno tosti tosti, poi con il publico a parte nonostante che son messi male, possono diventare pericolosi!

se dovrei scegliere entre luiz adriano o balotelli, vado contro corrente e dico luiz adriano! ci da molto piu profondita nel gioco, e sopratutto velocita. balotelli si sacrificia e tutto, pero per me e molto previdibile. senza dubbi calcia le punizioni come nessuno, ci sta tutto, pero come ho detto per mettere velocita nel gioco prefiero luiz adriano tutta la vita.

e che honda va tolto, in questo penso siamo tutti d'accordi qui dentro. metterei jack alle spalle delle due punte. poi in centrocampo dejong - monto - berto.

3 punti si o si, per nn perdere di vista le *****!! secondo me perdono punti contro la viola!


----------



## sballotello (24 Settembre 2015)

Non sarà facile ma dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi e in qualsiasi modo


----------



## Casnop (24 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Loro comunque giocheranno così credo:
> 
> Lamanna
> De Maio Burdisso Izzo
> ...



Squadra interessante ma ancora il lievito del Gasp non ha prodotto effetti. Giocano ad alti ritmi ma anche con forti cali di attenzione. Rincon e Perotti giocatori superiori ma continuano ad avere problemi di permeabilità difensiva a causa di un baricentro alto ed errori individuali in difesa. È ora di mettere Jack a trequarti e lasciare che il ragazzo spacchi la partita lì in mezzo. Bertolacci subito dentro solo se sta bene ed in forma partita: contro Gasp sono sempre sudate serie. Ma possiamo sfangarla discretamente, dai.


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Settembre 2015)

Ho paura per questa partita, la nostra difesa non mi lascia tranquillo, loro hanno alcuni giocatori molto veloci, vedi Laxalt, Perotti e noi siamo fragili mentalmente. Una vittoria ci darebbe il giusto entusiasmo per affrontare il Napoli,speriamo dai


----------



## zlatan (24 Settembre 2015)

Kucka purtroppo (ammetto che mi abbia sorpreso in positivo il suo impatto), non ci sarà quindi credo giocheremo con Montolivo De jong Bertolacci e Jack trequartista. De Jong francamente l'ho visto spaesato e sempre fuori ruolo, potrebbe anche giocare Poli al suo posto, ma comunque se giocava Gattuso in quel ruolo, puo' giocare anche lui...
Il tridente con Balotelli, con la difesa che ci troviamo abbiamo (preso 50 gol in 5 partite), e contro una squadra zeppa di infortuni e squalifiche, ma sempre pericolosa in quanto a dinamicità, sarebbe davvero da manicomio... Spero non si faccia influenzare da quella massa di giornalai che pur di mettere Balotelli in campo (per poi massacrarlo alla prima stupidata), spingono per il tridente...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2015)

la tassa Dzemaili  speriamo bene


----------



## Il Genio (24 Settembre 2015)

Andiamoci piano, non siamo ancora una squadra.
Ok, loro _*sembrano*_ in crisi, ma contro di noi, per contratto, soprattutto a Marassi, sfoderano sempre la partita della vita.
Io partirei lento:

Lopez
Calabria-Zapata-Romagnoli-DeSciglio (Antonelli se ce la fa)
Poli-Montolivo-(uno tra DJ e Kucka)-Bonaventura
Bacca-Adriano

Poi nel secondo tempo, al 55/60 mi gioco le carte Balotelli e Bertolacci

Male che vada si pareggia, col Napoli sono quasi sicuro che la sfanghiamo


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Andiamoci piano, non siamo ancora una squadra.
> Ok, loro _*sembrano*_ in crisi, ma contro di noi, per contratto, soprattutto a Marassi, sfoderano sempre la partita della vita.
> Io partirei lento:
> 
> ...



Per me è il contrario, con Genoa e Torino sono abbastanza fiducioso ma col Napoli non vinceremo mai.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Andiamoci piano, non siamo ancora una squadra.
> Ok, loro _*sembrano*_ in crisi, ma contro di noi, per contratto, soprattutto a Marassi, sfoderano sempre la partita della vita.
> Io partirei lento:
> 
> ...



quoto tutto tranne l'ultima frase. Bisogna vincere in qualsiasi modo. Mi starebbe bene anche partita noiosa senza rischiare nulla, per poi provare il tutto per tutto gli ultimi 10 minuti, con un gol da calcio piazzato. Se non vinciamo con questo genoa, non possiamo pensare di vincere poi con il napoli.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2015)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, per la partita contro il Genoa, Mihajlovic potrebbe concedere un turno di riposo a Bacca. In attacco la coppia Luiz Adriano Balotelli. A centrocampo dovrebbe tornare Kucka al posto di De Jong. In difesa, Antonelli per De Sciglio. *


----------



## Il Genio (24 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, per la partita contro il Genoa, Mihajlovic potrebbe concedere un turno di riposo a Bacca. In attacco la coppia Luiz Adriano Balotelli. A centrocampo dovrebbe tornare Kucka al posto di De Jong. In difesa, Antonelli per De Sciglio. *



Sportmediaset non è la stessa fonte che non più di 15 ore fa dava Kucka indisponibile fino alla fine del mondo?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, per la partita contro il Genoa, Mihajlovic potrebbe concedere un turno di riposo a Bacca. In attacco la coppia Luiz Adriano Balotelli. A centrocampo dovrebbe tornare Kucka al posto di De Jong. In difesa, Antonelli per De Sciglio. *



Visto come ha giocato l'ultima va bene, anzi nel secondo tempo se si mette bene farà sfraceli.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset non è la stessa fonte che non più di 15 ore fa dava Kucka indisponibile fino alla fine del mondo?



io l'avevo detto che poteva giocare  sportmediaset non è per niente affidabile. Tra l'altro anche queste cose che hanno detto ora per me valgono zero. Chi giocherà davvero si potrà capire solo tra domani e sabato.


----------



## Devil (24 Settembre 2015)

Avrei preferito il ritorno di Bertolacci, in modo da spostare Bonaventura sulla trequarti. Comunque ci aspettano 3 partite difficilissime


----------



## Ba Matte (24 Settembre 2015)

Ci serve fieno in cascina, dobbiamo stare attenti e concentrati il Genoa sarà inviperito con la voglia dei 3 punti


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, per la partita contro il Genoa, Mihajlovic potrebbe concedere un turno di riposo a Bacca. In attacco la coppia Luiz Adriano Balotelli. A centrocampo dovrebbe tornare Kucka al posto di De Jong. In difesa, Antonelli per De Sciglio. *



Credo veramente poco a Bacca in panchina.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Credo veramente poco a Bacca in panchina.



Abbiamo giocato Martedi, per domenica sarà piu che riposato.

Bacca deve giocare, e giocherà!


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo tre attaccanti di pari valore, è giusto farli ruotare, tanto comunque quello che sta in panchina entra a gara in corso.
Bacca con la sua velocità, subentrando dalla panchina contro avversari stanchi e, si spera sbilanciati per cercare di recuperare la partita potrebbe essere letale.
E una coppia Balotelli-Luiz Adriano sulle palle alte è una sentenza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, per la partita contro il Genoa, Mihajlovic potrebbe concedere un turno di riposo a Bacca. In attacco la coppia Luiz Adriano Balotelli. A centrocampo dovrebbe tornare Kucka al posto di De Jong. In difesa, Antonelli per De Sciglio. *



Mediaset è fissata con la cosa di panchinare Bacca, già mercoledì dopo il gol di Balotelli se ne è uscita con un articolo in cui ipotizzava il suo posto da titolare a rischio.

Per me sarebbe assurdo, come si fa a essere già stanchi al 25 settembre, e senza le coppe? Abbiamo bisogno di certezze, e per ora Bacca è il giocatore che ha dimostrato di essere più forte.


----------



## davoreb (24 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo tre attaccanti di pari valore, è giusto farli ruotare, tanto comunque quello che sta in panchina entra a gara in corso.
> Bacca con la sua velocità, subentrando dalla panchina contro avversari stanchi e, si spera sbilanciati per cercare di recuperare la partita potrebbe essere letale.
> E una coppia Balotelli-Luiz Adriano sulle palle alte è una sentenza



Per me Bacca è molto più forte degli altri due. Io confermerei la coppia titolare Bazza-Adriano.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Settembre 2015)

anche io metterei bacca LA titolari. non abbiamo coppe, cosa devono riposare, per piacere.


----------



## alessandro77 (24 Settembre 2015)

partita insidiosa, la vedo dura


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me Balotelli deve entrare a partite in corso. A me non piace proprio il suo modo di giocare,da Ibra dei poveri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo me Balotelli deve entrare a partite in corso. A me non piace proprio il suo modo di giocare,da Ibra dei poveri.



Io lo farei giocare solo nelle partite fuori casa, dove con un colpo te la può risolvere anche se giochi male, in casa dove si deve giocare bene e dove dobbiamo attaccare di più lo lascerei in panca e casomai lo farei subentrare l ultima mezz'ora , dal punto di vista del gioco ci limita però ha i colpi..


----------



## 666psycho (25 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Credo veramente poco a Bacca in panchina.



se Bacca deve già riposare meglio cambi sport (scherzo)..ma abbiamo solo il campionato, se non può fare due partite di seguito siamo messi bene...


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2015)

Bacca è l'unico attaccante che fa della rapidità la sua forza.. difficilmente non giocherà


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Settembre 2015)

*Tagliavento sarà il direttore di gara. *


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2015)

Fondamentale vincere, sarebbe molto positivo battere tre squadre consecutivamente, tra l'altro molto difficili storicamente per noi


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Tagliavento sarà il direttore di gara. *



Ci mancava solo tagliavento...


----------



## unbreakable (25 Settembre 2015)

a leggere i nomi del genoa sinceramente mi preoccupano poco, il problema e' che ogni anno a gasperini gli rinnovano la squadra e lui magicamente riesce a trovare alchimie e schemi ottimi..ma sinceramente quest'anno li vedo un tantino in difficolta', quindi per me sono fattibili i tre punti..spero solo non ci siano strani favori e accordi tra galliani e preziosi (tipo biscottino ecco)


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2015)

*Antonelli e Kucka oggi hanno lavorato con il resto del gruppo.*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Settembre 2015)

maggiecloun ha scritto:


> *antonelli e kucka oggi hanno lavorato con il resto del gruppo.*



ottimo!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2015)

Ormai Bacca in panchina è confermato un po' da tutte le fonti.
Mah, io proprio non condivido.


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Tagliavento sarà il direttore di gara. *



Quanto odio quest'arbitro.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Tagliavento sarà il direttore di gara. *





Jino ha scritto:


> Quanto odio quest'arbitro.




Lo stesso arbitro del precedente Genoa Milan: 1-0 Gol di Antonelli, perso in marcatura dal buon Bonera.........

Per la cronaca Tagliavento è l'arbitro delle manette di Mourinho e del famigerato gol di Muntari...........


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Antonelli e Kucka oggi hanno lavorato con il resto del gruppo.*



io comunque non li rischierei in vista del Napoli... farei un po' di turnover e giocherei con

---------------Diego Lopez -------------------
Calabria -- Ely ---- Romagnoli --- De Sciglio
---- De Jong -- Montolivo -- Bonaventura --
---------------- Bertolacci --------------------
--------Luiz Adriano --- Balotelli -------------

per poi presentarmi con il napoli con

--------------- Diego Lopez -------------------
De Sciglio -- Zapata -- Romagnoli - Antonelli
----- Kucka --- Montolivo --- Bonaventura---
----------------- Honda ------------------------
---- Luiz Adriano ----- Bacca -----------------


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Settembre 2015)

Forse non ho capito... riposo per Bacca il piu forte che abbiamo e sempre dal primo minuto Honda il peggiore che abbiamo


----------



## bargnani83 (25 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io comunque non li rischierei in vista del Napoli... farei un po' di turnover e giocherei con
> 
> ---------------Diego Lopez -------------------
> Calabria -- Ely ---- Romagnoli --- De Sciglio
> ...



Honda.baaaaaaastaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kazarian88 (25 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Tagliavento sarà il direttore di gara. *



Ancora ha il coraggio di presentarsi in campo?


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 26 settembre: Bacca fuori. Contro il Genoa in campo la coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 26 settembre: Bacca fuori. Contro il Genoa in campo la coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*



speriamo bene.. per me con luiz adriano Balotelli può essere più decisivo sempre se in giornata perché può sfruttare lo sue sfonde e girargli attorno, mentre bacca fa un tipo di gioco diverso, vuole essere servito in velocità e in profondità, luiz Adriano si mette più a disposizione del compagno di reparto, un giocatore a cui Balo si può appoggiare..


----------



## The P (26 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 26 settembre: Bacca fuori. Contro il Genoa in campo la coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*



Bah.... Bacca non lo terrei mai fuori visto che i goal li inventa, evidentemente Miha è convinto di poterla spuntare anche così.
In ogni caso spero di non vedere in campo Honda, ma Bertolacci a centrocampo e Jack sulla trequarti.


----------



## J&B (26 Settembre 2015)

Alla fine Balotelli distruggerà tutto e tutti.


----------



## Hammer (26 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 26 settembre: Bacca fuori. Contro il Genoa in campo la coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*



Fuori Bacca? Non ci siamo proprio. Balotelli accentra eccessivamente il gioco senza che la squadra ne guadagni, non è Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 26 settembre: Bacca fuori. Contro il Genoa in campo la coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*



Il mito Balotelli riserva è durato praticamente 2 partite


----------



## Jaqen (26 Settembre 2015)

Bacca fuori non ha senso.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Settembre 2015)

Scelta che non condivido, non vorrei che Mihajlovic si stesse facendo influenzare dalla campagna mediatica che c'è su questo ragazzo. Tra l'altro sono due giocatori che, nel gioco di Mihajlovic, hanno caratteristiche simili: proteggono palla, fanno la sponda; Bacca, invece, è quello che va in profondità quindi bisogna farlo giocare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Scelta che non condivido, non vorrei che Mihajlovic si stesse facendo influenzare dalla campagna mediatica che c'è su questo ragazzo. Tra l'altro sono due giocatori che, nel gioco di Mihajlovic, hanno caratteristiche simili: proteggono palla, fanno la sponda; Bacca, invece, è quello che va in profondità quindi bisogna farlo giocare.



Beh pure Adriano va in profondità eh, è la prima punta classica proprio.


Anche io non avrei mai levato Bacca ma capisco che Mihajlovic punti tutto sulla meritocrazia, cose che aiutano tanto il gruppo.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

Le probabili formazioni di Genoa e Milan secondo Sportmediaset

*Genoa (3-4-1-2):* Lamanna; De Maio, Burdisso, Izzo; Figueiras, *Rincon*, Dzemaili, Laxalt; Ntcham;*Perotti*, Capel.
*A disp.:* Ujkani, Sommariva, Ansaldi, Marchese, Tachtsidis, Lazovic, Asencio Raul. *All*.: Gasperini
*Squalificati*: Cissokho, Pandev
*Indisponibili*: Perin, Gakpé, Munoz, T. Costa, Pavoletti, També*


Milan (4-3-1-2):* Diego Lopez; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; *De Jong*, *Montolivo*,*Bertolacci*; Bonaventura; *Balotelli, Luiz Adriano.*
*A disp.:* Abbiati, Donnarumma, Mexes, Alex, *Poli*, Mauri, Nocerino, Honda, Suso, Cerci, *Bacca*.* All.:*Mihajlovic 
*Squalificati:* nessuno
*Indisponibili:* Menez, Niang, Antonelli, Abate, *Kucka*


----------



## Kaladin85 (26 Settembre 2015)

Io non vedo il problema: Luiz Adriano ha giocato male con il Palermo ed è stato fuori con l'Udinese, Bacca ha giocato male con l'Udinese e sta fuori con il Genoa, Balotelli ha fatto bene e gioca.
Se Balotelli domani non renderà, la prossima torneranno Bacca-Luiz Adriano
Possiamo permetterci di alternare tre punte di pari livello, è un lusso e dovremmo gioirne


----------



## Danielsan (26 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Io non vedo il problema: Luiz Adriano ha giocato male con il Palermo ed è stato fuori con l'Udinese, Bacca ha giocato male con l'Udinese e sta fuori con il Genoa, Balotelli ha fatto bene e gioca.
> Se Balotelli domani non renderà, la prossima torneranno Bacca-Luiz Adriano
> Possiamo permetterci di alternare tre punte di pari livello, è un lusso e dovremmo gioirne



Amen.
Non capisco il motivo di criticare ogni singola scelta. Al massimo posso capirlo a partita finita. Tutti allenatori e politici in Italia


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Genoa e Milan secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> *Genoa (3-4-1-2):* Lamanna; De Maio, Burdisso, Izzo; Figueiras, *Rincon*, Dzemaili, Laxalt; Ntcham;*Perotti*, Capel.
> *A disp.:* Ujkani, Sommariva, Ansaldi, Marchese, Tachtsidis, Lazovic, Asencio Raul. *All*.: Gasperini
> ...


.


Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Io non vedo il problema: Luiz Adriano ha giocato male con il Palermo ed è stato fuori con l'Udinese, Bacca ha giocato male con l'Udinese e sta fuori con il Genoa, Balotelli ha fatto bene e gioca.
> Se Balotelli domani non renderà, la prossima torneranno Bacca-Luiz Adriano



Semplicemente perfetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il mito Balotelli riserva è durato praticamente 2 partite



Prevedibile purtroppo... consideriamo già un record 2 partite.
Ma tanto prima o poi la luna di miele finisce.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Io non vedo il problema: Luiz Adriano ha giocato male con il Palermo ed è stato fuori con l'Udinese, Bacca ha giocato male con l'Udinese e sta fuori con il Genoa, Balotelli ha fatto bene e gioca.
> Se Balotelli domani non renderà, la prossima torneranno Bacca-Luiz Adriano
> Possiamo permetterci di alternare tre punte di pari livello, è un lusso e dovremmo gioirne



Il problema invece c'è, Bacca deve essere inamovibile come lo è Higuain nel Napoli.
Se Higuain sbaglia una partita, quella dopo gioca lo stesso, non sta fuori, e lui dietro ha un signore di nome Gabbiadini da 15 gol a stagione.
Invece come prevedibile il peso mediatico di Balotelli fa saltare delle gerarchie che dovrebbero essere ormai chiare.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Settembre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Il problema invece c'è, Bacca deve essere inamovibile come lo è Higuain nel Napoli.
> Se Higuain sbaglia una partita, quella dopo gioca lo stesso, non sta fuori, e lui dietro ha un signore di nome Gabbiadini da 15 gol a stagione.
> Invece come prevedibile il peso mediatico di Balotelli fa saltare delle gerarchie che dovrebbero essere ormai chiare.



Esattamente.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Settembre 2015)

Kucka in gruppo e verso la convocazione, fonte Sky.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Il problema invece c'è, Bacca deve essere inamovibile come lo è Higuain nel Napoli.
> Se Higuain sbaglia una partita, quella dopo gioca lo stesso, non sta fuori, e lui dietro ha un signore di nome Gabbiadini da 15 gol a stagione.
> Invece come prevedibile il peso mediatico di Balotelli fa saltare delle gerarchie che dovrebbero essere ormai chiare.



Peso mediatico? Si parla di meritocrazia, se c'era uno che doveva far posto a Bacca non è sicuramente Balotelli questa domenica ma ancora Adriano.
Nel calcio da che mondo e mondo se uno gioca e fa bene non esce la domenica dopo


----------



## Serginho (26 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Tagliavento sarà il direttore di gara. *



Il peggior arbitro italiano degli ultimi 50 anni


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Settembre 2015)

*I convocati del Milan : tornano gli ex genoani Antonelli, Bertolacci e Kucka
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez

DIFENSORI: Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Romagnoli, Zapata

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli, Suso

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano


----------



## Kaladin85 (26 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Peso mediatico? Si parla di meritocrazia, se c'era uno che doveva far posto a Bacca non è sicuramente Balotelli questa domenica ma ancora Adriano.
> Nel calcio da che mondo e mondo se uno gioca e fa bene non esce la domenica dopo



Ma infatti, sono anni che ci si lamenta che al Milan giocano gli amici dei vari allenatori o i protetti di Galliani, finalmente gioca chi merita.
Bacca con l'Udinese ha messo in mostra una prestazione mediocre, è giusto che a sto giro la panchina tocchi a lui.
E poi credo che gli faccia bene, tutti devono sentirsi importanti, ma nessuno indispensabile, i sudamericani ci mettono un attimo a sedersi quando si sentono arrivati o intoccabili.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Peso mediatico? Si parla di meritocrazia, se c'era uno che doveva far posto a Bacca non è sicuramente Balotelli questa domenica ma ancora Adriano.
> Nel calcio da che mondo e mondo se uno gioca e fa bene non esce la domenica dopo



Ma quando mai? Nel calcio professionistico ci sono gerarchie chiare.
Zaza per esempio ora dovrebbe giocare sempre perché ha segnato? No, è una riserva, se recupera stasera gioca Morata.
Gabbiadini segnò con la Lazio, eppure è riserva.

Balotelli è stato preso per fare la riserva (così dicono) ha segnato un gol su punizione e di colpo merita di giocare titolare.
Bacca ne ha segnati 3, tutti su azione, per perdere il posto dovrebbe come minimo fare schifo per 6-7 partite di fila.
Accetto la panchina solo se si tratta di stanchezza e dalla prossima tutto torna come prima, cioè Bacca-Adriano titolari.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

*I convocati
**

PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez*
*DIFENSORI: Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Romagnoli, Zapata*
*CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli, Suso*
*ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano*


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati
> **
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez*
> ...



mexes ormai è a tutti gli effetti un fuori rosa, peccato. 



> Tagliavento sarà il direttore di gara.




si salvi chi può


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai? Nel calcio professionistico ci sono gerarchie chiare.
> Zaza per esempio ora dovrebbe giocare sempre perché ha segnato? No, è una riserva, se recupera stasera gioca Morata.
> Gabbiadini segnò con la Lazio, eppure è riserva.
> 
> ...



Se secondo te la prestazione si limita alla punizione alzo veramente le mani.

Le gerarchie si possono scalare, un conto è il turn over, un conto sono le scelte, e lo sai perfettamente, non prendiamoci in giro


----------



## cremone (26 Settembre 2015)

Spero solo non giochi Honda


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Il Genoa ha mezza squadra fuori, bisogna vincere.


----------



## sballotello (26 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Tagliavento sarà il direttore di gara. *



Oddio..mi è appena passata la voglia di vedermi la partita domani.


----------



## Victorss (26 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mexes ormai è a tutti gli effetti un fuori rosa, peccato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mexes è indisponibile ragazzi, non ha nacora recuperato dall'infortunio.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Settembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Mexes è indisponibile ragazzi, non ha nacora recuperato dall'infortunio.



Non risultano infortuni di Mexes, a dire il vero

(se non mi sbaglio)


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non risultano infortuni di Mexes, a dire il vero
> 
> (se non mi sbaglio)



Ufficialmente è infortunato


----------



## Aragorn (26 Settembre 2015)

Primo piccolo esame di maturità per questo Milan


----------



## de sica (26 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Tagliavento sarà il direttore di gara. *



Abbiamo perso


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Primo piccolo esame di maturità per questo Milan



Gara da vincere.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Settembre 2015)

Andando al di là dei "vittoria d'obbligo", "dobbiamo vincere per forza", "il Genoa sta a cocci", mi piacerebbe dare una lettura tecnico-tattica al match di domani. Premettendo che la coppia d'attacco Adriano-Balotelli non mi esalta tantissimo e che avrei preferito che Balo non ne mettesse due in fila da titolare (sapendo che il ragazzo ci mette poco a montarsi la testa), dall'altra parte il Genoa gioca senza un vero attaccante, ma con molti velocisti/contropiedisti come Ntcham, Capel, Perotti, Figueiras e Laxalt, che potrebbero facilmente mandare in tilt soprattutto due come De Sciglio e Zapata. Non rischierei neanche Bertolacci, che verrebbe preso d'infilata con facilità disarmante dai sopracitati, nel ruolo di mezz'ala, soprattutto se Berto è quella mummia delle ultime apparizioni. Quello che mi preoccupa è che se Antonelli non sarà arruolabile, sul lato di De Sciglio agiranno Figueiras e soprattutto Perotti...mentre sul lato destro del Milan Capel e Laxalt. Un occhio di riguardo anche alla difesa sulle palle inattive, dove c'è la sempreverde tassa Nicolas Burdisso. Dzemaili e Rincon invece non mi sembrano due fulmini di guerra. De Maio e Burdisso vanno presi in velocità, ecco perché avrei preferito Bacca. 

Insomma, non è una partita semplice, ma è alla nostra portata, bisogna dare continuità ai risultati e mantenere una buona posizione di classifica in vista della complicatissima sfida con il Napoli.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Settembre 2015)

Di buono c'è che gli abbiamo strappato i loro due migliori centrocampisti... poi se faranno bene anche i sostituti vuol dire che abbiamo altri giocatori da comprare


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2015)

Burdisso  giasso'


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Come detto ad inizio del topic, oggi bisogna vincere. Questo campionato é tale da configurare la possibilità di arrivare almeno terzi.


----------



## Tobi (27 Settembre 2015)

Non è in un buon momento il genoa ma con noi è risaputo che qualsiasi squadra si trasforma nel Barcellona. Speriamo bene


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

Ho paura, perche' almeno 1 goal lo prendiamo sempre. Speriamo


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

UFFICIALI!

Lamanna
De Maio Burdisso Marchese
Diogo Rincon Dzemaili Laxalt
Capel Pavoletti Perotti

Diego Lopez
Calabria Zapata Romagnoli De Sciglio
De Jong Montolivo Bertolacci
Bonaventura
Balotelli Luiz Adriano


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> UFFICIALI!
> 
> Lamanna
> De Maio Burdisso Marchese
> ...



Fuori Honda, alleluja


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

*Formazioni ufficiali*

*Genoa (3-4-1-2): Lamanna; De Maio, Burdisso, Marchese; Figueiras, Rincon, Dzemaili, Laxalt; Perotti; Capel, Pavoletti.*

*Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; De Jong, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Balotelli, Luiz Adriano.*


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali*
> 
> *Genoa (3-4-1-2): Lamanna; De Maio, Burdisso, Marchese; Figueiras, Rincon, Dzemaili, Laxalt; Perotti; Capel, Pavoletti.*
> 
> *Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; De Jong, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Balotelli, Luiz Adriano.*



Bacca in panca per fare giocare Balotelli? Ma che fai Sinisa?


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali*
> 
> *Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; De Jong, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Balotelli, Luiz Adriano.*


Terrei Jack a centrocampo, e Bertolacci sulle trequarti.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

Pavoletti titolare non ci voleva, questo è veramente un bel giocatore (alto, ma abbastanza rapido e potente), spero non si sia ancora ripreso totalmente dall'infortunio.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali*
> 
> *Genoa (3-4-1-2): Lamanna; De Maio, Burdisso, Marchese; Figueiras, Rincon, Dzemaili, Laxalt; Perotti; Capel, Pavoletti.*
> 
> *Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; De Jong, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Balotelli, Luiz Adriano.*



Buona formazione, ora abbiamo visto tutte le coppie in attacco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2015)

Attenzione a Tagliavento, potrebbe essere il valore aggiunto per il Genoa.


----------



## MilanLover (27 Settembre 2015)

No... arbitra Tagliavento


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali*
> 
> *Genoa (3-4-1-2): Lamanna; De Maio, Burdisso, Marchese; Figueiras, Rincon, Dzemaili, Laxalt; Perotti; Capel, Pavoletti.*
> 
> *Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; De Jong, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Balotelli, Luiz Adriano.*



Lamanna versione Yashin quanto è quotato ?


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## uoteghein (27 Settembre 2015)

Bacca 30 mil, 3 gol in 5 partite---> panchina

Balotelli, 0 mil---> 1 gol in 3 partite---> titolare

Il senso?

Bacca dovrebbe giocare perennemente 90 min ma che diavolo succede?


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Tralasciando la designazione orrenda dell'arbitro, mi preoccupano molto tre cose: 1) L'assenza di Bacca contro una difesa, come quella genovese, che poteva soffrire molto la velocità.
2) La nostra difesa che sui contropiedi e, in generale, sulle azioni veloci e a pochi tocchi soffre molto. Il Genoa ha una squadra abbastanza veloce per metterci in grossa difficoltà.
3) Hanno iniziato malissimo loro, non vorrei si svegliassero proprio oggi.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

L'inno del Liverpool?


----------



## davoreb (27 Settembre 2015)

Partita importantissima. Bisogna vincere.


----------



## sballotello (27 Settembre 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Attenzione a Tagliavento, potrebbe essere il valore aggiunto per il Genoa.



è il vero avversario di oggi.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

L'avevo vista dentro..


----------



## uoteghein (27 Settembre 2015)

Oddio l'ho vista dentro


----------



## Victorss (27 Settembre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> è il vero avversario di oggi.



Subito punizione regalata, che bravo tagliavento


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Che inizio mediocre


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2015)

Questa non la vinciamo manco con le cannonate...


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Cerchiamo di uscire dall'area però


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

Sta fischiando tutti i contrasti 'sta mer..


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Che balle sto Tagliavento


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

De Jong ha fatto due cavolate in 5 minuti: veronica in area fallita e fallo inutile con conseguente calcio di punizione


----------



## Victorss (27 Settembre 2015)

Rigore netto.


----------



## uoteghein (27 Settembre 2015)

Eccolo! Alé!


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Ogni tiro un gol, così non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## medjai (27 Settembre 2015)

Gol del Genoa


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Se vabbè, buonanotte.

Ti pareva che non segnava sto cesso


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Non è possibile


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

No vabbe ma che botta di fortuna.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2015)

Cvd, figurarsi se ne vincevamo 3 di fila, quando mai...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Lo si era capito da come abbiamo iniziato


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia...


----------



## uoteghein (27 Settembre 2015)

Tranquilli c'è "Super" Mario in campo. L'uomo del sacrificio. Vinciamo sicuro


----------



## hiei87 (27 Settembre 2015)

Dzemaili su punizione. Il classico giocatore che gioca bene due partite l'anno, sempre contro di noi. E ovviamente a gennaio o a giugno lo compreremo....
Niente, anche questa stagione non si riesce a mettere 3 partite buone in fila...


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Blotelli resta fermo in attacco mentre tutta la squadra si sbatte per tornare dietro. Non ci siamo proprio


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque gioca Bertolacci e facciamo schifo.. deve stare in panca


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Com'è CHIARISSIMA la presenza di De Jong e Bertolacci, si capisce anche senza guardare la formazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma Balotelli è in campo?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Settembre 2015)

Finora solo Genoa...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2015)

Un inizio terribile.


----------



## Victorss (27 Settembre 2015)

Giallo inesistente. Tagliavento é l arbitro più anti milanista del mondo. Uno scarsone con manie di protagonismo


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Come previsto loro sembrano il Barca. E noi facciamo schifo, dopo il gol o pareggiano veloce o rischiamo una bella imbarcata


----------



## The P (27 Settembre 2015)

ma come siamo entrati in campo? A ogni partita una cosa nuova.


----------



## uoteghein (27 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Blotelli resta fermo in attacco mentre tutta la squadra si sbatte per tornare dietro. Non ci siamo proprio



Sante parole.
Questo non deve vedere il campo


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la tassa Dzemaili  speriamo bene



ecco lì c.v.d.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma basta con sto Balotelli


----------



## The P (27 Settembre 2015)

Sto Romagnoli non ne becca una cmq.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Sempre De sciglio sempre lui


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

De Jong mammamia De Jong


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Settembre 2015)

De Jong che fa?


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

Madonna mia 'sto cesso olandese.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Fuori De Jong dentro Kuco


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

15 minuti e gli scarsi del Genoa 100% di impegno invece i nostri "fenomeni"..


----------



## Heaven (27 Settembre 2015)

De Jong limita le nostre manovre offensive, che gia sono limitate


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Male. Malissimo.

Partenza pessima.


----------



## sballotello (27 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sempre De sciglio sempre lui



il nuovo Maldini


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Sto Romagnoli non ne becca una cmq.



Cosa deve beccare che non ha sbagliato nulla, su..


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Niente siamo una squadra piena zeppi di mediocri


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Meglio intervenire coi cambi prima di prendere il secondo


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque non voglio rigirare il dito nella piaga, ma tutte le squadre sono più organizzate di noi. La difesa del Genoa sembra il Chelsea. Bertolacci poveraccio non ci sta capendo niente


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma De Jong a cosa serve li? Piuttosto metterei Poli. Ed è grave preferire Poli.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

A ogni minimo contatto fischia, basta!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque come volevasi dimostrare, Balotelli non può giocare dal primo minuto, limita il gioco offensivo, L.Adriano si sta muovendo a vuoto visto che Balotelli non fa nulla per sfruttare il movimento del compagno di squadra.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Quanto odio Baltoelli quando si mette a fare quelle robacce


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Settembre 2015)

Lo sapevo io... che dicevo?? Appena metti un minimo di pressione il centrocampo è un delirio, poi metti insieme capitan carisma e mr 20 milioni ed è finita


----------



## diavolo (27 Settembre 2015)

Cartellini a caso


----------



## The P (27 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente siamo una squadra piena zeppi di mediocri



si ma pure mihajlovic come li mette in campo? Balotteli centrale, Adriano largo, bah...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma Tagliavento è umano?


----------



## Victorss (27 Settembre 2015)

Ahahahahsh giallo a Romagnoli..tagliavento sei uno schifo vivente!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma che fallo è? Quello abbassa sempre la testa ed è fallo, seconda volta in cinque minuti

Ammonizione poi ahahaha


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Settembre 2015)

Tagliavento e' proprio in malafede


----------



## sballotello (27 Settembre 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo io... che dicevo?? Appena metti un minimo di pressione il centrocampo è un delirio, poi metti insieme capitan carisma e mr 20 milioni ed è finita



eh no, montolivo è imprescindibile per questo Milan


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma Bertolacci giocando?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Sto Pavoletti ha l'immunità tipo Chiellini.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

Jack alto di poco!


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Che tristezza.

NON si può lasciare fuori Bacca.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma perché si sta scaldando Donnarumma?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma siete sicuri che Bertolacci sia in campo?? Non l'ho visto proprio, sul serio


----------



## koti (27 Settembre 2015)

Fortissimo Bertolacci. Per non parlare di De Jong mezz'ala.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

20 minuti e mister 20mln non riesce a toccare palla.. grandissima personalita


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché si sta scaldando Donnarumma?



Perché miha si è incavolato con Diego Lopez che non gioca la palla e Diego gli ha risposto


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma possibile che resuscitano tutti con noi? Sti qua hanno fatto defecare fino ad oggi. Boh.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Strano torna Bertolacci e non riusciamo a superare meta campo


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

Basta, levate quel fabbro col n.34 e mettete Kucka, anche se zoppo..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Settembre 2015)

Luiz Adriano finora inesistente, idem Bertolacci


----------



## sballotello (27 Settembre 2015)

solo io ho l'impressione che non la rimonteremmo neanche giocando 4 giorni?


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

In 24 minuti abbiamo fatto un tiro verso la porta.........neanche nello specchio..............ditemi voi


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Partita oscena. Fisicamente per il momento siamo sovrastati. Poi chiaro, laxalt e dzemaili resuscitano sempre contro di noi. Non credo la finiremo in 11 la partita.


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> solo io ho l'impressione che non la rimonteremmo neanche giocando 4 giorni?



Se continuiamo così non la rimontiamo neanche giocando un anno


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

I due lì davanti stanno facendo davvero pietà.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con De Jong e Bertolacci che schifo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Luiz Adriano finora inesistente*, idem Bertolacci



Non credo che il suo ruolo sia laterale destro


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2015)

Bertolacci e Balotelli in campo nello stesso momento è una combo devastante. Come giocare in nove.


----------



## diavolo (27 Settembre 2015)

Quando riusciremo mai a fare 3 passaggi di fila


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Mah Balotelli invece di darla a Montolivo/Bonaventura completamente solo fa un lancio a caso, bravo


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

questa è una di quelle partite che anche se non ne conosci il motivo non la vinci nemmeno se giochi fino a domenica prossima


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2015)

Scusate ma non è un retro passaggio?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Dzemaili Messi ovviamente


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

I difensori del Genoa sono fantastici oggi, neanche Terry e Carvalho erano così insuperabili. Dzemaili sembra Yaya Touré, non gli si leva palla. Zapata imbarazzante e rimane inamovibile. Boh, non ho parola


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questa è una di quelle partite che anche se non ne conosci il motivo non la vinci nemmeno se giochi fino a domenica prossima



Quoto.


----------



## sballotello (27 Settembre 2015)

questa squadra è scarsissima, altro che fortuna o altro. E' tutto qua.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Speriamo che la stagione finisca il prima possibile..sono già stanco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Bertolacci che si butta a terra su fallo inesistente lamentandosi.... Quanto avrei goduto se Tagliavento non avesse fischiato


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Ruotasse Bertolacci e Bonaventura.


----------



## Principe (27 Settembre 2015)

Una cosa immonda , facciamo ridere .


----------



## koti (27 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bertolacci e Balotelli in campo nello stesso momento è una combo devastante. Come giocare in nove.


E De Jong, fuori ruolo tra l'altro.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

morto di nuovo bertolacci


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Dai dai dai speriamo sia morto


----------



## The P (27 Settembre 2015)

Sto mihajlovic mi ha già rotto, sqaudra scollegatissima, non si fanno 2 passaggi in fila.


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Il Genoa sembra il brasile tra sombreri e tunnel. Incavolatevi pure, ma fin ora Gasperini ha seppellito Mihajlovic dal punto di vista tattico


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli è dannoso, gioca solo per sé stessi e annulla gli altri, mettici pure un centrocampo inesistente e non Vinci manco fra 10 partite


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Si lamenta continuamente, continuamente, continuamente

Cristo quanto lo odio


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Settembre 2015)

Questi sono i risultati se ti affidi ad un non-giocatore come Balotelli che monopolizza tutto il gioco verso di lui. Con Bacca dentro la partita cambierebbe in modo radicale nonostante abbiamo un centrocampo che fa ridere le galline


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Che vergogna questo Milan.. senza personalita senza anima, che vergogna Mihajlovic che parla di champions come ovvietivo


----------



## Cris84 (27 Settembre 2015)

La colpa è del mister si era trovata la quadratura con Bonaventura e kucka mezz ali e ora con de jong e Bertolucci non vediamo una palla...


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Il mononeurone sta facendo ridere i polli. Appena vede palla deve tirare, nemmeno i bambini ai campetti


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

eh ciao e quando segnamo


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Ora lo possiamo dire, Balotelli-Adriano bocciatissimi


----------



## wfiesso (27 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli deve fare il panchinaro, non è iomo squadra, Bertolacci invece l'ho difeso dall'inizio ed ero in torto marcio, mi ha stufato, piu inutile di poli, spero si spezzi i legamenti e se ne stia fuori x sempre


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Non facciamo un minimo di pressing. La squadra è lunga 50 metri.


----------



## uoteghein (27 Settembre 2015)

Arrivano dentro l'area senza essuno che li pressi. Mamma mia


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Sarebbe un miracolo tornare negli spogliatoi sotto di un solo gol


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Sembra Mihajlovic sia aspettando la seconda rete del Genoa per mandare in campo Bacca


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

le trame tra balotelli e adriano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Babbabia De Jong


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Ahahahahahah De Jong con quale ignoranza


----------



## AndrasWave (27 Settembre 2015)

De jong improponibile in quella posizione.. IMPROPONIBILE e dannoso.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

A cosa serve De Jong?Immondo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

Pessimi.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Arriva la seconda pera


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Dai ora Messi travestito da Dzemaili, Perotti o Capel


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

Lamanna non farà neanche la doccia


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

"Bertolacci fa schifo, toglietelo" ma lo vedete che se riusciamo a creare qualcosina lo facciamo solo sulla sinistra, mentre sulla destra tra De Jong e Balotelli non si sa chi perde più palloni..


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Finché sta squadra non cambierà l'80% della rosa non ci sarà nulla da fare. Nessun allenatore potrebbe ottenere dei buoni risultati con questi "giocatori"


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Non se ne posso più


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Per carità, questa partita non la recuperiamo neanche pregando la madonna. Il Genoa fino ad oggi ha fatto pena, con noi sembrano il Real Madrid. L'ho detto e lo ripeto: speriamo di arrivare in Europa League


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

De Jong deve giocare in un centrocampo a due. Punto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Settembre 2015)

Mi raccomando Sinisa, aspetta ancora un'altra mezzoretta per togliere Bidonelli e inserire Bacca. Non sia mai si possa pareggiare eh...


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli colpito sul neurone


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Pavoletti è insopportabile.


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2015)

Da anni sempre la stessa storia.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2015)

Però quelle poche volte che attacchiamo li mettiamo in difficoltà. Serve essere più veloci, provare il passaggio corto e l'uno-due.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque il centrocampo Bertolacci - Montolivo - De Jong è la cosa più degradante di questa partita

Quasi mi manca il duo Muntari-Essien


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pavoletti è insopportabile.



No, i polli sono i nostri


----------



## The P (27 Settembre 2015)

manco il milan di leonardo era così diviso tra i reparti. Ma che fa Sinisa a Milanello? Pazzesco.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2015)

Apposto.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

fine.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Aiuto, aiuto, aiuto....


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Addio


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Zapata e Romagnoli. Mamma mia...

25 milioni per questo qui....


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Alè, cavolata dell'inamovibile Zapata e Romagnoli fuori. Io non parlo più eh


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Arbitro vergognoso.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

ahahhaahah

Niente non è stagione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Tagliavento 1-0 Milan


----------



## uoteghein (27 Settembre 2015)

Fuoriclasse Romagnoli. Fallo a 30 metri dalla porta ed espulso.

Campione vero.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

Zapata ...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

Tagliavento, ti auguro il peggio..


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2015)

Ed ecco la scusa servita...


----------



## medjai (27 Settembre 2015)

Questo è la fine


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Zapata maledetto


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Che schifo per Dio.


----------



## Isao (27 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> "Bertolacci fa schifo, toglietelo" ma lo vedete che se riusciamo a creare qualcosina lo facciamo solo sulla sinistra, mentre sulla destra tra De Jong e Balotelli non si sa chi perde più palloni..



Bertolacci può pure giocare ma bene ma qui lo beccheranno tutti lo stesso. Si è smarcato bene prima ma nessuno ha detto mezza parola.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile!!! Zapata figlio della ....
[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] occhio alle parole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2015)

Strano si gioca in 10 pietà, va beh almeno mi hanno risparmiato 45 minuti ho già spento.


----------



## AndrasWave (27 Settembre 2015)

Zapata ignoranza del calcio. Colpa sua. Di tutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

contro il napoli senza romagnoli ahahahah


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Partita oscena. Fisicamente per il momento siamo sovrastati. Poi chiaro, laxalt e dzemaili resuscitano sempre contro di noi. *Non credo la finiremo in 11 la partita*.



Era lampante


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Zapta e i suoi piedi...


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Questo secondo giallo è sacrosanto, gli mette il braccio in faccia. Ma l'idiota della situazione è come sempre Zapata


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zapata e Romagnoli. Mamma mia...
> 
> 25 milioni per questo qui....



Romagnoli è un ragazzo, qui la cavolata l'ha fatta Zapata che dovrebbe essere il difensore "di esperienza"


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Tagliavento 
La sciabolata di Zapata manco la commento.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2015)

No ma la cavolata l'ha fatta Zapata.


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2015)

Polli e nello stesso tempo pippe, combo.


----------



## Principe (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zapata e Romagnoli. Mamma mia...
> 
> 25 milioni per questo qui....



No dai non mettiamoli nella stessa barca , che zapata non è nemmeno un giocatore di calcio .


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Ci va tutto male.. quando sarà la nostra stagione??


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2015)

Mentalità indegna in campo. Errori vergognosi, totale incomunicabilità tra i giocatori, gioco inesistente.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è un ragazzo, qui la cavolata l'ha fatta Zapata che dovrebbe essere il difensore "di esperienza"



Sì ma sei già ammonito. Non puoi mettere le mani in faccia ad un avversario per provare a fermarlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2015)

Espulsione scandalosa, il primo giallo di Romagnoli assolutamente inesistente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Bertolacci può pure giocare ma bene ma qui lo beccheranno tutti lo stesso. Si è smarcato bene prima ma nessuno ha detto mezza parola.



Si è smarcato bene e ha perso palla, utilità?


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì ma sei già ammonito. Non puoi mettere le mani in faccia ad un avversario per provare a fermarlo.



Se non lo fermava andava in porta.
Zapata in miniera, è tutta colpa sua


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2015)

6 partite 3 sconfitte, bilancio abbastanza vergogonso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Come mai non ha messo Alex???? Ci speravo


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque non ne ha ammonito uno del Genoa. Ma che cambio fai? Ma metti poli e giochiamo con il 4-4-1 no?


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zapata e Romagnoli. Mamma mia...
> 
> 25 milioni per questo qui....



Romagnoli ha 20 anni... invece sono anni che Zapata fa danni tra danni


----------



## hiei87 (27 Settembre 2015)

3 partite vere, 3 sconfitte. Altra annata da buttare...


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Questa partita l'ha persa Mihajlovic


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Settembre 2015)

Il giorno che fanno fuori tagliavento stappo lo spumante... Mai visto arbitro piu in malafede di quello. Detto questo meritiamo dinperdere


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia sto Bertolacci, in campo conta quanto una mosca


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì ma sei già ammonito. Non puoi mettere le mani in faccia ad un avversario per provare a fermarlo.



In quel momento non se la aspettava minimamente una ripartenza del genere. Zapata ha fatto una roba da censura estrema, imbarazzante davvero


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zapata e Romagnoli. Mamma mia...
> 
> 25 milioni per questo qui....



Romagnoli ha 20 anni... invece sono anni che Zapata fa danni tra danni


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Se non lo fermava andava in porta.
> Zapata in miniera, è tutta colpa sua



Ma quale porta, stava riandando verso il centrocampo. Romagnoli sinceramente non mi é piaciuto per niente in questo campionato. L'ho già espresso diverse volte. É sempre in ritardo e spesso commette fallo.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

*Genoa Milan 1-0 fine PT*


----------



## Isao (27 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Si è smarcato bene e ha perso palla, utilità?



Ha perso palla su un fallo, IMHO. L'avesse fatto Bonaventura vi sareste stracciati le vesti. Comunque non voglio difendere Bertolacci perché sta giocando male ma credo ci siano molti prevenuti visto che non credo ci sia qualcuno che sta giocando bene.


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque questa situazione è esplicativa di quando si dice che UN GIOVANE PER CRESCERE HA BISOGNO DI GRANDI GIOCATORI, per dire T Silva non si è mai ritrovato a dover rincorrere un giocatore perché Nesta ha passato la palla in mezzo al campo agli avversari, bisogna mettere i giovani in condizione di crescere e come al solito in questa squadra di beceri è e sarà impossibile


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me abbiamo il peggior centrocampo d'Europa. Non scherzo, in Serie B si vedono centrocampi nettamente superiori.


----------



## The P (27 Settembre 2015)

la finiamo in 8. Maledetto pure mihajlovic, che scandalo di allenatore. Bravo solo a parlare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Non si salva nessuno in questo primo tempo, giusto Bonaventura per averci provato e Lopez che non ha avuto nulla da fare


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2015)

Scusate mi sono perso il primo tempo...mi dite come sta giocando il mio "idolo" De Pippong?


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Primo tempo vergognoso ma i morti resuscitano contro di noi. Arbitro scandaloso. Nel secondo tempo voglio Bacca al posto di Balotelli.


----------



## Principe (27 Settembre 2015)

Squadra scarsa e allenatore somaro .


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2015)

Primo tempo imabarazzante, a prescindere dalle genialità di "Cutwind".
Poi non siamo fortunati ma la fortuna te la devi creare...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2015)

Osceni. De Jong poi, cosa ci fa lì... niente. Non c'è nulla da fare. Osceni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2015)

3 sconfitte su 6 e 3° peggior difesa e siamo una delle squadre in A a subire di più le azioni avversarie.
Quest'anno sarà dura arrivare nella parte sinistra della classifica.


----------



## Victorss (27 Settembre 2015)

No ma é colpa di Romagnoli, mica ha preso un giallo inesistente e uno solo perché é troppo alto per marcare l altro nano genoano..Ma smettiamola va, aveva ragione chi ieri diceva che su faceva prima a non guardarla..tagliavento é un cancro


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2015)

Tagliavento vergognoso.

Stiamo comunque giocando col Genoa o col Barcellona?

Prevedibilmente, essendo perlopiù la stessa rosa dell'anno scorso (con la stessa pessima proprietà e dirigenza), si trascinano i problemi dell'anno scorso, incluso il fallimento della partita del salto di qualità.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Settembre 2015)

Zapata è da 4 anni che sta qui ed è sempre titolare in un modo o nell'altro. Lui cosi come le varie pippe come Montolivo, Poli, de Jong, De Sciglio, Abate e dulcis in fundo Balotelli il ritorno. Questa squadra non si è mai rinnovata. Serve un ricambio generazionale come ha fatto l'Inter, mandare a zappare tutte ste pippe e acquistare giocatori veri con le pelotas. Inutile dire che il vero responsabile di tutto ciò sta ancora li e a fine stagione se la riderà quando Sinisa verrà cacciato e lui non si prenderà nessuna colpa. Io mi sono già rotto


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2015)

TAGLIAVENTO VERGOGNOSO. 

Non c'era la punizione dove ci hanno fatto gol e non c'era l'espulsione di Romagnoli. Due gialli a dir poco severi. Abbiamo giocato male. Ma abbiamo giocato contro 14 uomini tra tagliavento, guardalinee che non segnalano fuorigioco e via dicendo. 

Auguro tutto il male del mondo a quel venduto di tagliavento.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

la verità è che ancora una volta Mihajlovic ha preparato MENTALMENTE malissimo la partita... neanche tempo di accendere la TV che sei già sotto... e questo dovrebbe essere l'allenatore che si mangia i calciatori nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Settembre 2015)

Arbitraggio da ufficio inchieste, uno scandalo di dimensioni epocali


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2015)

questi centrali difensivi di nuova generazione ci garantiscono almeno un rosso a partita


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Polli e nello stesso tempo pippe, combo.



45 minuti da esonero di allenatore e da mandare fuori rosa 7-8 indigni


----------



## Denni90 (27 Settembre 2015)

Male mal tutti... Ma non è finita! Dai su che dobbiamo ribaltare!


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2015)

per non parlare di zapata

stiamo parlando di uno che si era fatto panchinare DA INZAGHI

che cosa diamine lo fa giocare ora?


----------



## Dexter (27 Settembre 2015)

Tagliavento sono anni che ce l'ha con noi. A prescindere da questo, torna Bertolacci e giochiamo malissimo...Strano.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Settembre 2015)

La cosa peggiore di questa partita è che galliani sicuramente avrà già chiesto Dzemaili a preziosi...il suo acquisto nelle prossime sessioni di mercato non è neanche quotato...


----------



## 2515 (27 Settembre 2015)

Deve mettere subito dentro Bacca e Kucka, se giochiamo col centrocampo a tre con Adriano e Balotelli davanti nessuno collega i reparti e col cavolo che sogni di pareggiare.


----------



## _ET_ (27 Settembre 2015)

Tagliavento è chiaramente in malafede! !!com'è possibile farlo ancora arbitrare? Dopo quello che è successo contro la Juventus e contro la fiorentina perlomeno non dovrebbe più arbitrare il Milan


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2015)

Manca la concentrazione. Completamente. Qui pesanti responsabilità di chi dirige la squadra, a tutti i livelli. Pesanti. Questa è la mia opinione. Non si scende in campo così, sembrano una squadra di prima elementare che ha fretta di finire per giocare alla playstation.


----------



## sballotello (27 Settembre 2015)

il rosso d'ufficio era quotato 0.99


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Settembre 2015)

Già facciamo ridere, poi se ci si mettono pure i gol con deviazione e l'arbitraggio a senso unico di quell'attrezzo incapace che si crede invece di essere Collina stiamo a posto. Pensiamo direttamente alla prossima che è meglio.


----------



## Principe (27 Settembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> questi centrali difensivi di nuova generazione ci garantiscono almeno un rosso a partita



Avrei voluto vedere Thiago Silva con questa squadra arrivato a 19 anni al Milan , con a fianco zapata . Non a 24 anni con a fianco Nesta .


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2015)

Inutile che parlate. Stiamo giocando male è vero. Ma tagliavento è da arresto. 
Ci ha distrutti con la punizione inesistente e con l'espulsione assurda e inventata su romagnoli.


----------



## sballotello (27 Settembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> questi centrali difensivi di nuova generazione ci garantiscono almeno un rosso a partita



eh si, la vecchia scuola italiana..


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Settembre 2015)

Espulsione scandalosa, entrambi i falli NON erano da giallo


----------



## Snake (27 Settembre 2015)

90 mil per vedere questo spettacolo ripugnante. Grazie Adriano, GRAZIE


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2015)

e ora dentre bacca e fuori bidonelli per cortesia, siamo seri e basta far giocare gente per gli sponsor


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore di questa partita è che galliani sicuramente avrà già chiesto Dzemaili a preziosi...il suo acquisto nelle prossime sessioni di mercato non è neanche quotato...





Stiamo facendo ridere, più che altro ci stanno asfaltando fisicamente, hanno corso il triplo di noi.


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Non si può affiancare ad un ragazzo così giovane, un giocatore inaffidabile come Zapata. È da fuori di testa. Mihajlovic anche oggi ha gravi colpe, inutile negarlo. I giocatori del Genoa arrivano prima su ogni pallone, vincono ogni contrasto, non gli si leva palla neanche a sparargli. Gasperini fin ora ci ha ingabbiati. Balotelli e De Jong i peggiori in campo, Bertolacci in fase difensiva non garantisce la stessa sostanza di Bonaventura


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2015)

Se non sostituisce Balotelli per Bacca, Mihajilovic è da rinchiudere.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo ridere, più che altro ci stanno asfaltando fisicamente, hanno corso il triplo di noi.


Concordo, ma se avessimo avuto un dirigente serio a quest'ora avremmo una squadra in grado di battere il Genoa, anche con una forma fisica discutibile


----------



## J&B (27 Settembre 2015)

Difficile raddrizzare questa partita.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Espulsione scandalosa, entrambi i falli NON erano da giallo



ESATTO. 
Tagliavento il criminale venduto. Che gli prendesse qualcosa a sto infame che mi fa salire il nazismo. Questo ancora va in giro a far scempi assurdi. Ricordiamoci che c'era lui sul gol muntari. Vergogna, schifo schifo schifo. Sarà interista sto pezzo di m.


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Settembre 2015)

Se Galliani fosse un dirigente serio, a fine partita andrebbe in Lega a fare un casino senza precedenti per fare in modo che Tagliavento non arbitri mai più il Milan.
Spero che la prima volta che quel mafioso corrotto si presenta a San siro gli facciano trovare lo spogliatoio totalmente vuoto, senza acqua calda e senza riscaldamento.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

Piu' sicuro che ne prendiamo altri 2, cristo mai una gioia


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque con Bonaventura trequartisita perdiamo tanto in mezzo al campo, ma l'allenatore non lo capisce e ci mette Bertolacci.
Bisogna invertirli!!!
E De Jong mezz'ala ha fatto male anche a Udine ma sembra che nessuno se ne sia accorto.

Squadra messa malissimo in campo, ma manca anche un'attitudine adeguata ad una partita di questo livello.
E si gioca contro un Genoa che era in crisi, dimostrazione del fatto che non siamo competitivi ad alti livelli, ci manca sempre qualcosa...


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Se sei una squadra forte questa squadretta del Genoa la annichilisci e la riduci in polvere, ma quale Tagliavento


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2015)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma se avessimo avuto un dirigente serio a quest'ora avremmo una squadra in grado di battere il Genoa, anche con una forma fisica discutibile



Non lo so, io ero fiducioso sulla forma fisica visto l'allenatore, ma se stiamo fermi, ci buttano per terra con un colpetto, non teniamo palla ecc. è dura, soprattutto con un centrocampo così.


----------



## Cizzu (27 Settembre 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Difficile raddrizzare questa partita.



La cosa grave sono le conseguenze. Questa sconfitta ci condanna all'ennesimo campionato di stenti, addio Europa.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Settembre 2015)

I limiti della squadra sono rimasti tali e quali all'anno scorso ma le decisioni assurde dell'arbitro e di mihailovich hanno condizionato la partita.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Settembre 2015)

Non hanno gamba, non hanno nulla. Loro sono in palla.

Classica partita che capisci come finirà dopo cinque minuti. Questa è la nostra dimensione


----------



## Pivellino (27 Settembre 2015)

Male in tanti ma sopratutto non vai a Genova con De Jong (ridicolo) e Bertolacci che rientra da un infortunio.
Poi Tagliavento chiude il quadro.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se sei una squadra forte questa squadretta del Genoa la annichilisci e la riduci in polvere, ma quale Tagliavento



.


----------



## Kazarian88 (27 Settembre 2015)

Non ho parole. Tra Tagliavento, il Milan e quell'altro in panchina non so chi sia messo peggio. Maledetti.


----------



## R41D3N (27 Settembre 2015)

Prestazione vergognosa della squadra, sempre in affanno e senza personalità ma arbitraggio veramente scandaloso. Ero certo che ci avrebbe lasciato in dieci. Sempre lui, quel pezzo di ***** che ci è costato uno scudetto!!


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ci mancava solo tagliavento...





Jino ha scritto:


> Quanto odio quest'arbitro.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lo stesso arbitro del precedente Genoa Milan: 1-0 Gol di Antonelli, perso in marcatura dal buon Bonera.........





Serginho ha scritto:


> Il peggior arbitro italiano degli ultimi 50 anni





sballotello ha scritto:


> Oddio..mi è appena passata la voglia di vedermi la partita domani.





de sica ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso




Strano a dirsi ma ci avevamo visto giusto...Tagliavento è una sentenza.

Ciò non toglie che noi si stia giocando male, però qualche attenuante c'è.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se sei una squadra forte questa squadretta del Genoa la annichilisci e la riduci in polvere, ma quale Tagliavento



Sarebbe ora di finirla con ste cose. Siamo scarsi, stiamo giocando male, ma tagliavento ci ha distrutti del tutto. Negarlo è assurdo. Due gialli inventati, così come la punizione da dove nasce il gol.

Sto buonismo fa ridere. Come fa ridere leggere solo critiche alla squadra (giuste) e mai una difesa a suo favore. Cosa che oggi la squadra si merita visto che è stata palesemente penalizzata. Siamo Milanisti o no?


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Tagliavento e solo un arbitro vergognoso, nulla di piu.. ma poi quello che abbiamo noi in campo non hanno nome..

Bel regalo di compleano per il presidente Berlusconi, sicuramente se lo merita


----------



## The P (27 Settembre 2015)

Ok Tagliavento, ma se oggi stiamo perdendo è per Mihajlovic ragazzi, una squadra corre, è organizzata e gioca a calcio, l'altra è disposta in campo davvero in modo casuale.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

La cosa più nauseante comunque è stato l'atteggiamento con cui sono scesi in campo. Se canni pure sotto l'unico aspetto che non è correlato al tasso tecnico allora non so veramente più cosa pensare ..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ok Tagliavento, ma se oggi stiamo perdendo è per Mihajlovic ragazzi, una squadra corre, è organizzata e gioca a calcio, l'altra è disposta in campo davvero in modo casuale.



Siamo passati dall'entusiasmo di Inzaghi alla disciplina di Mihajilovic, ma il risultato in campo è sempre il solito.


----------



## Kazarian88 (27 Settembre 2015)

Quello che mi chiedo è: ma a Milanello cosa fanno durante la settimana? C'è ancora la Inzaghite a Milanello?
Mihajlovic che fa il duro, ma dove...


----------



## sballotello (27 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Strano a dirsi ma ci avevamo visto giusto...Tagliavento è una sentenza.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che noi si stia giocando male, però qualche attenuante c'è.



e possiamo anche dire che un tale accanimento verso l'arbitro alla vigilia di una partita sia una cosa molto molto rara sul forum


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

mMihalovic che se la ride con quel pezzente di Tagliavento


----------



## Victorss (27 Settembre 2015)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Prestazione vergognosa della squadra, sempre in affanno e senza personalità ma arbitraggio veramente scandaloso. Ero certo che ci avrebbe lasciato in dieci. Sempre lui, quel pezzo di ***** che ci è costato uno scudetto!!



Anche io, ne ero più che sicuro. Lo devono bastonare sto maledetto. Non può arbitrare in serie a uno così


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Settembre 2015)

Anche il Bayern oggi perderebbe:
giallo a Bonaventura assurdo, primo giallo a Romagnoli inesistente, secondo molto dubbio, probabilmente manca un rigore per noi.
Loro Pavoletti dieci falli, zero cartellini, Capel simulazioni a raffica, zero cartellini, fallaccio diBurdisso da dietro, nessun cartellino, due volte hanno calciato in porta a gioco fermo, zero cartellini.
Uno degli arbitraggi peggiori degli ultimi dieci anni


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2015)

tagliavento è un cancro, come fai a non augurargli qualcosa di brutto a quel cane ? 

per il resto ci stiamo mettendo del nostro, facciamo pietà, tutti fermi, loro vanno al triplo di noi. 
bertolacci deve darsi una svegliata, tra lui e honda non si sa chi faccia più schifo.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo ridere, più che altro ci stanno asfaltando fisicamente, hanno corso il triplo di noi.



Fisicamente, tatticamene, tecnicamente, mentalmente. In qualsiasi cosa finisca con -ente ci asfaltano. Sembra di giocare contro il Barcellona...Dopo 5 minuti si era già capito che avremmo perso.


----------



## JohnShepard (27 Settembre 2015)

Stiamo facendo schifo a spruzzo è vero, ma ne vogliamo parlare della malafede del signor tagliavento? Ormai sono anni che quando c'è lui succedono cose assurde! Dopo le ammonizioni ho detto a chi mi stava vicino : noi questa partita non la finiamo in 11... come volevasi dimostrare. Dai su, è palese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2015)

Non c'entra nulla con il risultato di oggi, ma mi chiedo sempre perchè il migliore della squadra siede in panchina.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Sta partita la perdiamo con o senza Windcutter, il problema è che Romagnoli si becca la squalifica per due falletti.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora di finirla con ste cose. Siamo scarsi, stiamo giocando male, ma tagliavento ci ha distrutti del tutto. Negarlo è assurdo. Due gialli inventati, così come la punizione da dove nasce il gol.
> 
> Sto buonismo fa ridere. Come fa ridere leggere solo critiche alla squadra (giuste) e mai una difesa a suo favore. Cosa che oggi la squadra si merita visto che è stata palesemente penalizzata. Siamo Milanisti o no?



Ma quale buonismo, ma di che stai parlando... a me fa ridere una squadra che fa ZERO tiri in porta al Genoa


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Mihajlovic non avrà materiale di prima scelta e su questo siamo tutti d'accordo, ma è imbarazzante il fatto che veniamo sempre sovrastati sotto il punto di vista fisico. Per non parlare della difesa, la nostra è la più imbranata del campionato


----------



## Isao (27 Settembre 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Tagliavento sono anni che ce l'ha con noi. A prescindere da questo, torna Bertolacci e giochiamo malissimo...Strano.



Vabbè. E' colpa sua. Solo colpa sua. Si sa che il gioco dell'intero Milan passa dai suoi piedi. Colpa sua.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

Fallo di Burdisso...ovviamente non fischiato...

Facile fare pressing e rubare palla....eh ma l'arbitro non conta...


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2015)

Facciamoci qualche domanda e chiediamoci come mai ogni santissimo anno la condizione fisica è scadente e non abbiamo mai uno straccio di gioco. Passano gli allenatori ma la musica non cambia.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Settembre 2015)

Mihailovic deve spiegare perché gioca zapata.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Sisi entra in porta col pallone


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

prima che tiriamo in porta è finita la partita


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma passala!! Maledetto!


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma quale buonismo, ma di che stai parlando... a me fa ridere una squadra che fa ZERO tiri in porta al Genoa



Vero noi facciamo ridere, ma questo non toglie il fatto che tagliavento ci ha rubato la partita. 

Fine.

Il buonismo è non dire questa cosa sacrosanta. Buonismo verso un arbitro indegno.


----------



## R41D3N (27 Settembre 2015)

Vogliamo parlare di mr.Pavoletti? Ha scalciato e sgomitato a ripetizione innervosendo tutta la nostra linea difensiva, tutto questo con il beneplacito della ***** che arbitra che oltre a fischiare a senso unico si è letteralmente inventato una espulsione ai nostri danni.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Anche il Bayern oggi perderebbe:



Per carita.. nel Bayern c'e gente che sa giocare a calcio e sopratutto che ha personalita


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Settembre 2015)

Questo era giallo


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Bacca ancora in panca. Ok.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

giustamente quelli del Genoa non vengono ammoniti


----------



## robs91 (27 Settembre 2015)

Sta squadra è mediocrissima.Inutile parlare di allenatore,gioco,schemi ecc...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma Bertolacci in avanti è inutile, dietro si fa saltare come un birillo morto.. A che serve esattamente

Bacca dov'è?


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

È impressionante il fatto che rispetto all'anno scorso non è cambiato proprio nulla. La squadra continua a fare ridere sotto ogni punto di vista, ogni partita prendiamo carrettate di gol e di cartellini.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

anche Calabria oggi davvero pessimo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque, continuiamo a riempire la squadra di cessi italiani riserve della nazionale


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Che Botta!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

primo tiro in porta, mozzarella di bertolacci


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Bertolacci lo spacca-porte


----------



## robs91 (27 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> anche Calabria oggi davvero pessimo


Mi sa che è il solito terzino Italiano mediocre tecnicamente.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bacca ancora in panca. Ok.



E questo che mi risulta piu grave di tutto, lasciare cosi il nostro migliore giocatore sembra complot


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli perennemente anticipato dallo zombie Marchese...


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Quello che spaventa di più è il fatto che fin ora siamo stati davvero innocui, i difensori del Genoa giocano con una tranquillità totale. Sanno perfettamente che i nostri corrono corrono e non concludono nulla


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Bertolacci quasi decente nel secondo tempo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Settembre 2015)

Mamma santa squadra senza cojoni


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

solo una punizione può salvarci


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

niente


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Il Genoa comunque è una roba scandalosa.

Una squadra seria oggi gliene avrebbe fatti 3.


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Niente da fare, oggi ci va proprio tutto male. Balotelli non ha centrato neanche lo specchio della porta. Purtroppo son quelle partite che devi perdere per forza, quando non hai giocatori di qualità o ti si mette in discesa fin dall'inizio (vedi Udine) oppure non la vinci mai


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

bella palla di bertolacci a balotelli... e ancora niente


----------



## Principe (27 Settembre 2015)

Fuori Balotelli , fuori . Sei un asino .


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma sparati


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma vaff...


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque balotelli sarà anche migliorato ma per giocare titolare deve essere più reattivo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Se sta palla la riceveva Bacca spaccava la porta con una rabona


----------



## Ale.sasha (27 Settembre 2015)

Voglio proprio vedere se ci sarà qualcuno che parlerà ancora bene di Balotelli


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma fai entrare Bacca , santo dio


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

ahahahahahah si è anche buttato?!?


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2015)

Alla fine dirà che non ha messo Bacca perchè poi "rischiavamo di prendere il secondo" stile derby...


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma Bacca non gioca per riposarsi per la champions in settimana?


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Dzemaili oggi sembra Gerrard, sia in fase di impostazione che in fase difensiva è mostruoso


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma magari lo rompessero


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma togli il mononeurone e metti Bacca Cristo santo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Cioè quello morto a terra salva un gol così


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2015)

Non stavo seguendo la partita, ho giusto spulciato il sito della gazzetta per vedere aggiornamenti ed ho notato Bacca in panchina per Balotelli titolare...

Ma è reale? Ma sul serio??? Ha qualche problema fisico per caso?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

dove ha tirato Bertolacci?!


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma dalla subito, sempre a rallentare il gioco cavolo.


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Non c'è niente da fare, fisicamente ci ammazzano


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

NON si può perdere contro questo Genoa. NON si può.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me non toglie Balotelli perchè pensa che l'unico modo per sfangarla è una sua punizione ..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma per quale oscuro motivo ancora non entra Bacca?


----------



## Ale.sasha (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma cosa aspetta a mettere bacca?????


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Secondo me non toglie Balotelli perchè pensa che l'unico modo per sfangarla è una sua punizione ..



esatto anche perché siamo uno in meno


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

de sciglio :rotfl:


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

Cioè stiamo perdendo contro un branco di scappati, non ci credo....


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma non ha ancora messo poli, strano.


----------



## Ale.sasha (27 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> esatto anche perché siamo uno in meno


Allora togli Bertolacci e metti bacca
Tanto perdere 1 a 0 é uguale a perdere 3 a 0


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Bertolacci é conveniente che faccia il trequartista. Può essere più incisivo. 

Bacca non entra?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Patetici


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

Genoa vicino al 2-0


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Vista la squadra che abbiamo se quest'anno arriviamo in Europa League c'è da festeggiare come se vincessimo la Champions.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

75esimo, ancora nulla


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Bah, partita praticamente finita dopo neanche 20 minuti. Non si può sempre sperare di fare un gol in più dell'avversario, come non si può basare il gioco di una squadra solamente sulla grinta (che comunque non c'è). Purtroppo più di quello non siamo, bisogna mettersi il cuore in pace


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

Mancano 20 minuti, stiamo perdendo e Bacca è ancora in panca


----------



## Ale.sasha (27 Settembre 2015)

Sta entrando qualcuno... Chi è?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Il Genoa ci sta ridicolizzando


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Entra Kucka fuori Montolivo.

E Bacca ancora in panca.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

per me comunque Bertolacci positivo oggi


----------



## uoteghein (27 Settembre 2015)

Bertolacci farà schifo, intanto si sbatte 100 volte rispetto a Balotelli


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

Sto Capel l'abbiamo fatto diventare Robben...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Kucka? Dobbiamo vincerla eh.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Che cambio del crhjekhuyeyjikotghuyjrieogkhjnyurekowfthjiogr


----------



## Ale.sasha (27 Settembre 2015)

Kuco 
Ma bacca ????????????


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

De sciglio capitano è uno sputo in faccia alla nostra storia.


----------



## Morghot (27 Settembre 2015)

ma come si fa a non far giocare bacca... santo cielo incommentabile il serbo


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Mononeurone renditi utile


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

cambio inutile?!


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma dai. Balotelli non fa altro che buttarsi per terra.

Pietà.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

E' cambiato è cambiato!!!


----------



## Principe (27 Settembre 2015)

L' arbitro ci è stato mandato


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Bacca entra tra 5 minuti ahahahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Bacca tra cinque minuti, con calma....


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli è l'Ibra degli straccioni


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

bravo Kuco... ma lì in mezzo niente... Adriano dov'é?!?


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2015)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> De sciglio capitano è uno sputo in faccia alla nostra storia.



Mi fa più schifo Montolivo come capitano.


----------



## Principe (27 Settembre 2015)

Era fallo su Balotelli non scherziamo , per quanto lo possa non sopportare .


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bacca entra tra 5 minuti ahahahah



Troppo presto io aspetterei al 90°


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Aspetta l'80esimo per mettere tre punte


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Settembre 2015)

Mihajlovic INCAPACITA fatta uomo


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2015)

In Lega Pro si gioca molto meglio. Più concentrati, più tattica, più schemi, più personalità, più attitudine. Più tutto. Imbarazzante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Stiamo amministrando bene l'1-0


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Sono entrambi due sputi in faccia. L'immagine perfetta di questo Milan


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Aspetta l'80esimo per mettere tre punte



Io solo aspetto Ancelotti sia meglio e pronto per allenare subito

Mihajlovic non puo allenare il Milan


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque a prescindere dal risultato questa partita avrà effetti tremendi sul morale dell'ambiente. Siamo già ad ottobre e non abbiamo ancora certezze (se non quelle negative, ma quelle le sapevamo da tempo).


----------



## Ale.sasha (27 Settembre 2015)

Qualcuno sa quanti tiri nello specchio della porta abbiamo fatto?


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Che squadra triste.


----------



## Ale.sasha (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque ragazzi, anche loro hanno fatto un gol fortuito


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Ahahaha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma come si fa a sbagliare come si fa


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Mamma che piedi


----------



## Morghot (27 Settembre 2015)

ma dio


----------



## uoteghein (27 Settembre 2015)

Questo è da Mai dire Gol


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2015)

Errore inumano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, anche loro hanno fatto un gol fortuito



E' un'aggravante, noi abbiamo fatto più schifo di loro


----------



## Ale.sasha (27 Settembre 2015)

Fallo inutile ma pericoloso di Balotelli
Evvai


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Cambio sbagliato. 3 attaccanti di cui uno é Balotelli, togliendo qualcuno che innesta é un errore proprio di pensiero.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Inutile dire che a parti invertite Kucka avrebbe distrutto la rete


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

ma neanche se giochiamo per un mese facciamo goal


----------



## Ale.sasha (27 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' un'aggravante, noi abbiamo fatto più schifo di loro


Verissimo


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Che squadretta il Genoa, a quest'ora sarebbe potuti stare tranquilli sul 2 - 0


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

Rendiamoci conto contro chi stiamo perdendo....


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Vincere solo 1-0 contro di noi sarebbe un campanello d'allarme per il Genoa.


----------



## Morghot (27 Settembre 2015)

grande desciglio


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Settembre 2015)

Facciamo defecare i polli. Ma davvero facciamo di uno schifo assurdo. Purtroppo lo devo dire, ma gli sta bene a quei fessi che hanno fatto l'abbonamento e a quelli che vanno a vederli in trasferta. A vedere questi porci ci devono andare solo quei delinquenti dei nostri dirigenti


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna dare tempo a mihailovic ma le scelte delle ultime due partite sono state imbarazzanti. Ha gravi responsabilità.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Qualcuno mi sa spiegare come mai fisicamente questi corrono per 90 minuti sempre scattanti e noi no, ma già dopo 5 minuti questo? 

Mihajlovic spero non arrivi a Natale. Donadoni é Libero.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Ahahaha ma si stanno impegnando proprio a non fare il 2-0


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Galliani dovrebbe buttarsi dalla tribuna per aver allestito questa squadra


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2015)

Fossi il Genoa non sarei tranquillo ad aver fatto solo un gol a questa squadra.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Stiamo perdendo contro il NULLA.


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Bisogna dare tempo a mihailovic ma le scelte delle ultime due partite sono state imbarazzanti. Ha gravi responsabilità.



Io ormai mi prendo solo insulti, ma è innegabile che nelle ultime partite si è salvato con le giocate dei singoli


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

ahahahahahah ma come si fa a perdere contro questi qua?????


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Galliani dovrebbe buttarsi dalla tribuna per aver allestito questa squadra



Nono starà individuando il rinforzo di gennaio tra Rincon, Dzemaili e Pavoletti


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Galliani dovrebbe buttarsi dalla tribuna per aver allestito questa squadra



Ehhh ma bisogna tenerlo anche perchè ha agganci ai piani alti cit.
E ci mandano Tagliavento.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Che zingaro Burdisso, ma come fa a giocare ancora

Banalmente prestazione alla T.Silva oggi


----------



## Morghot (27 Settembre 2015)

speriamo burdisso muoia malissimo


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi sa spiegare come mai fisicamente questi corrono per 90 minuti sempre scattanti e noi no, ma già dopo 5 minuti questo?
> 
> Mihajlovic spero non arrivi a Natale. Donadoni é Libero.



In questo momento non ha senso cambiare allenatore, neanche Montella riuscirebbe a far bene con questa gente. Purtroppo questa è la nostra dimensione, ma diciamocelo, lo avevamo capito tutti dopo la fine del mercato che sarebbe stata un'altra stagione imbarazzante.


----------



## Cizzu (27 Settembre 2015)

Sta diventando davvero triste così. Che brutta partita, davvero.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2015)

Ormai è abitudine, altro campionato anonimo da metà classifica.


----------



## Morghot (27 Settembre 2015)

che rabbia perdere contro sti inetti, speriamo retrocedano, genoa di palta


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Settembre 2015)

Sono tutti amici del gallo, eh ma lui va a Madrid senza appuntamento. Poi puntualmente ce lo infilano tutti nel didietro con la sabbia a partire da preziosi e i 20 per bertolaccio, squinzi ecc. 

Da solo te le devi vedere le partite delinquente


----------



## [email protected] (27 Settembre 2015)

*I N D E G N I !!!!!*

Cravatta gialla quando creperai sarà sempre troppo tardi,maledetto,tu sia maledetto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Strozzati Gallo maledetto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Perché Lopez non è andato dentro? Boh


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2015)

Vedere Galliani che si dispera per l'occasione fallita del pareggio contro una squadra da oratorio al 96° è indecente.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> In questo momento non ha senso cambiare allenatore, neanche Montella riuscirebbe a far bene con questa gente. Purtroppo questa è la nostra dimensione, ma diciamocelo, lo avevamo capito tutti dopo la fine del mercato che sarebbe stata un'altra stagione imbarazzante.



Mi accontenterei di vedere uno che fa le cose in maniera sensata. Perché diciamocelo, ma sono 3 anni e mezzo che vediamo capre sulla nostra panchina, che fanno idiozie una appresso all'altra. Uno a caso di noi non avrebbe fatto peggio.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma che si dispera quell'incapace di Galliani? Si vergognino tutti, lui, Mihajlovic e la squadra. Perdere con questi scarponi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2015)

lol siamo riusciti a perdere 3 partite consecutive contro l'amico Preziosi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Vergognosi.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Passino le sconfitte contro le prime due in classifica, ma perdere contro questi è veramente da sfigati. Se poi perdiamo anche col Napoli si aprirà ufficialmente la crisi e la stagione andrà già a donne di facili costumi a inizio autunno (tanto per cambiare).


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Vedendo l'andazzo degli ultimi anni e di questa stagione, potrebbero passare 20-25 anni prima di vincere qualcosa se non si rifonda la squadra e la società


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Settembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma che si dispera quell'incapace di Galliani? Si vergognino tutti, lui, Mihajlovic e la squadra. Perdere con questi scarponi...



La verità è che siamo scarsi proprio come loro


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

Vergognosi, stagione gia' finita maiali


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

siamo già a -9 dalla vetta


----------



## Devil (27 Settembre 2015)

Questo siamo ragazzi, non si può pretendere di più. Chi pensava che questa squadra potesse competere per i primi 3 posti (o peggio, addirittura per lo scudetto), dovrebbe darsi all'ippica. Il nostro centrocampo è composta da Montolivo che ha giocato al massimo con la Fiorentina, da Bertolacci e Kucka che hanno giocato al massimo col Genoa e da Bonaventura che ha giocato al massimo nell'Atalanta. Son tutti bravi ragazzi, ma non si può pretendere nulla da loro. È palese.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Settembre 2015)

Giusto così


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2015)

Scandalosi!!!
Ma gli sta bene, avevano già cominciato a montarsi la testa dopo aver vinto le ultime due partite per 3-2, vediamo se adesso lo capiranno che bisogna cambiare registro...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

Tenere Bacca fuori per 80 minuti è da pazzi.


----------



## walter 22 (27 Settembre 2015)

6 partite 3 sconfitte 9 gol subiti, ma dove diavolo vogliamo andare sempre la stessa storia.
Veramente che pena, viene lo schifo a guardare questa squadra.


----------



## de sica (27 Settembre 2015)

Finita. Anche quest'anno niente trofei


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Settembre 2015)

Nel secondo tempo, con l'uomo in meno, abbiamo stradominato.
Atteggiamento nel primo tempo folle.

Diego Capel è un insulto al calcio,capisco perchè in Spagna non ha mai combinato nulla, un tuffatore del genere non si vedeva da anni.


----------



## JohnShepard (27 Settembre 2015)

Per me partita falsata, non fa testo, e ripeto, facciamo sempre cag....


----------



## Kazarian88 (27 Settembre 2015)

Grazie Tagliavento, grazie Zapata, grazie Mihajlovic.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Partita vergognosa. Ma Mihajlović ha deluso. Mette Bacca al 80°. Il Genoa poi è poca roba. Hanno segnato su deviazione. Tagliavento poi, lasciamo perdere. 3 vittorie consecutive non le faremo mai.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Finita. Anche quest'anno niente trofei


Beh personalmente questo lo sapevo anche ad agosto. Più che altro altra stagione a metà classifica.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2015)

Disastrosi

Luis Adriano è un cesso atomico


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tenere Bacca fuori per 80 minuti è da pazzi.



.
A me sembra che l unico ad averci visto giusto con sti scarponi fosse stato clarence.
Spero ritorni al più presto menez...é un solista? Non me frega ,é uno dei pochi che sa cosa fare con la palla...e poi si vede come giochiamo bene in maniera corale.
Da mettere fuori rosa zapata e montolivo all istante.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

Miracolo se andiamo in EL.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> siamo già a -9 dalla vetta



Ma chi ci pensa alla vetta??? Qualunquno sano di mente ha mai pensato che questa squadra possa arrivare alla vetta????


----------



## JohnShepard (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque De Jong mezzala è una cosa di un'ignoranza spaziale


----------



## [email protected] (27 Settembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Disastrosi
> 
> Luis Adriano è un cesso atomico



per me la coppia la davanti devono essere Bacca+Luiz, assieme combinano bene,Luiz va da sponda, porta via l'uomo, senza Bacca il nostro attacco non esiste, e vedere Balotelli per 90 minuti......no vabbè dai.....evito commmenti.


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque non si può prendere gol ad ogni tiro in porta.
Sarebbe ora di cambiare portiere, Diego Lopez non riesce a dare sicurezza alla squadra, ogni retropassaggio c'è da tremare, ogni rinvio potrebbe essere una ripartenza per loro.
In vita mia ho visto pochissimi portieri più scarsi di lui con i piedi.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Il Genoa avrà iniziato anche male ma scommetto che a fine campionato saranno sopra di noi (non che ci voglia molto eh)


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma chi ci pensa alla vetta??? Qualunquno sano di mente ha mai pensato che questa squadra possa arrivare alla vetta????



se ci sta l'Inter ci potevamo stare benissimo anche noi... in realtà le speranze le ho perse quando abbiamo acquistato Balotelli


----------



## koti (27 Settembre 2015)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Comunque De Jong mezzala è una cosa di un'ignoranza spaziale


L'anticalcio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2015)

3° peggior difesa della Serie A, 3 sconfitte su 6, -9 dall'Inter, classifica inguardabile e il calendario che ci aspetta è molto duro.
Oggi non si doveva perdere, ma è chiaro che se ogni tiro che prendiamo ci fanno gol è inevitabile.
Prima o poi finirà questo strazio che si protrae da ormai 4 anni.


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Settembre 2015)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Il Genoa avrà iniziato anche male ma scommetto che a fine campionato saranno sopra di noi (non che ci voglia molto eh)



Ma non scherziamo, nel secondo tempo è bastato metterci un minimo di cattiveria in più e li abbiamo dominati con l'uomo in meno, creando almeno cinque palle gol nette, mentre loro non hanno mai tirato in porta.
Con un qualsiasi altro arbitro avremmo vinto noi


----------



## Tobi (27 Settembre 2015)

Ho deciso che da ora in poi non guarderò mai più Genoa Milan perché è la partita più disgustosa in assoluto da vedere.
Giocatori che si buttano ogni 3 secondi, si gioca solo di rimessa, di palloni spazzati e di giocate confuse, questo non è calcio e stare 90 minuti davanti ad una roba cosi indegna proposta nel calcio professionistico è veramente noiosa e mentalmente stressante.

Spero che molto presto raggiungano la serie B


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Settembre 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> 3° peggior difesa della Serie A, 3 sconfitte su 6, -9 dall'Inter, classifica inguardabile e il calendario che ci aspetta è molto duro.
> Oggi non si doveva perdere, ma è chiaro che se ogni tiro che prendiamo ci fanno gol è inevitabile.
> Prima o poi finirà questo strazio che si protrae da ormai 4 anni.



finirà solo con la dipartita del nostro bresidente. che mi auguro non si faccia attendere troppo.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Migliore: Bonaventura
Peggiore: Mihajlovic.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Un peggiore: Adriano Galliani.


----------



## Kazarian88 (27 Settembre 2015)

La partita è stata sicuramente condizionata dall'arbitraggio ma nel primo tempo siamo stati scandalosi. Atteggiamento vergognoso e qui la colpa è di Mihajlovic.
Nel secondo tempo siamo andati meglio.
Che peccato.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque...
Mi pare ci siano alcune evidenze da cui ripartire.

De Sciglio è solo un buon giocatore a volte, non diventerà mai niente più di questo.
Montolivo è ormai un giocatore da metà gara su cui non puoi basare una squadra.
De Jong è un giocatore da serie A quanto e meno di Honda.
Bonaventura, va bene che è duttile ma gli si trovi un ruolo perdio.
Zapata, basta.
Romagnoli, non può reggere una difesa da solo, è ancora immaturo.
Balotelli, a me continua a non piacere.
Bertolacci, qualche spunto ma non giustifica ancora niente.
Kuchka, deve giocare sempre.
Miha, non mi piace. Mai piaciuto. Bacca deve giocare sempre.

ps. non vedo nessuno in grado di prendere la squadra in mano


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se ci sta l'Inter ci potevamo stare benissimo anche noi... in realtà le speranze le ho perse quando abbiamo acquistato Balotelli



L'Inter è li a fattore c, ci potremmo essere stati anche noi a fattore c, ma secondo me la rosa dell'inter è nettamente migliore della nostra..


----------



## gheorghehagi (27 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che a parti invertite Kucka avrebbe distrutto la rete



...a morsi

con honda avremmo vinto...


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

E quest'anno mi tocca tifare la Roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> ...a morsi
> 
> con honda avremmo vinto...


Con Honda avremmo perso 3-0.


----------



## [email protected] (27 Settembre 2015)

loro hanno corso per 94 minuti, noi eravamo fermi, fermi porca miseria!!!!!!!!!!!...poi dico l'ultima cosa che ho una rabbia dentro...*90 M I L I O N I!!* per vedere questo schifo.


----------



## sballotello (27 Settembre 2015)

un po di coerenza per cortesia: mercoledi tutti volevamo honda fuori dalle scatole..


----------



## Victorss (27 Settembre 2015)

Ho rivisto adesso i due gialli a Romagnoli..ma di cosa stiamo parlando..Tagliavento l ha indirizzata come al solito. In 11 portavamo i 3 punti a casa nel 2 tempo.


----------



## sballotello (27 Settembre 2015)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> loro hanno corso per 94 minuti, noi eravamo fermi, fermi porca miseria!!!!!!!!!!!...poi dico l'ultima cosa che ho una rabbia dentro...*90 M I L I O N I!!* per vedere questo schifo.



90 milioni buttati nel cesso purtroppo


----------



## markjordan (27 Settembre 2015)

io ho visto un buon milan
loro all'inizio andavano a diecimila ma siamo stati sfortunati nel gol e nelle conclusioni
arbitraggio scientifico nei primi 10 minuti
buon berto
balo almeno una punizione doveva metterla iin porta
a genova ricordo molti milan peggiori


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Fa male vedere questo Milan dei mediocri senza dignita, credo oggi abbiamo perso piu di una partita

Lopez 5
Calabria 5 povero ragazzo
Zapata 2 il solito vergognoso incapace
Romagnoli 5 ingenuo
Ely 6 
De sciglio 5 piu ingenuo di mediocre
Montolivo 4 senza anima nostro capitano della mediocrita
De Jong 3 solo dannoso
Bertolacci 5 lotta nel secondo tempo ma nel calcio se non sei un fenomeno si lotta dal primo minuto
Jack 5 mediocre
Luiz Adriano 4 fantasma
Balotelli 5 gravissimo dipendere di lui

Mihajlovic 0 finora da esonero dovreve dimitirse con solo un po di dignita
Galliani - 10 maledetto dellinquente cancro del Milan 
Berlusconi 10 bel compleano presidente!


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ho rivisto adesso i due gialli a Romagnoli..ma di cosa stiamo parlando..Tagliavento l ha indirizzata come al solito. In 11 portavamo i 3 punti a casa nel 2 tempo.



this.

allucinante il secondo, ok non abbiamo brillato ma gli episodi ci sono girati tutti contro, 2 tiri ribattuti a colpo sicuro, 1 autogol subito, 3 nitide occasioni da rete di cui una clamorosa.


----------



## The P (27 Settembre 2015)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> loro hanno corso per 94 minuti, noi eravamo fermi, fermi porca miseria!!!!!!!!!!!...poi dico l'ultima cosa che ho una rabbia dentro...*90 M I L I O N I!!* per vedere questo schifo.



1/3 di quei 90 milioni hanno inspiegabilmente giocato 5 minuti di partita.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Diego Lopez 6 - a parte il goal non ricordo tiri in porta pericolosi,

Calabria 6 - matura continuamente, contro un avversario molto più difficile di quelli di martedì. Strano che non l'abbia tolto, eppure era ammonito...
De sciglio 5 - scarso e calcisticamente sciocco.
Zapata 5 - compie una sciocchezza, anche se era recuperabile. Gioca peggio rispetto alle altre partite.
Romagnoli 4 - é vero che l'espulsione é esagerata, ma lui é perennemente in difficoltà con chi lo punta direttamente, e non solo in questa partita. Tiene le braccia sempre alte, perché ha paura che gli partano in velocità. E in questa partita, non c'era bisogno di rischiare il fallo su un giocatore che stava tornando verso l'interno del campo, sulla trequarti, con la difesa che aveva recuperato. Male.

Montolivo 6 - cerca di impostare, ma le mezzali fanno schifo e quindi spesso viene pressato andando in difficoltà 
De jong 5 - male stavolta. Avrei però voluto vederlo da centrale. Tanto peggio degli altri non avrebbe fatto.
Bertolacci 5 - male da interno, benino quando nel secondo tempo ogni tanto finisce sulla trequarti. Come avevo scritto prima, avrebbe dovuto provato la rotazione con Bonaventura.

Bonaventura 5,5 - male rispetto ad Udine.

Luiz Adriano 5 -male. A me non piace proprio, giocatore che non riesco a capire che tipo di utilità possa avere.
Balotelli 5,5 - malino, ci prova, ma la mia su di lui l'ho già espressa.

Ely 6 - gioca discretamente
Kucka 6 - si mangia un goal clamoroso, però ci mette forza
Bacca s.v. - gioca meno di 10 minuti con la squadra che senza centrocampisti non ha rifornimenti, però parte da lui l'azione dell'occasione di kucka 

Mihajlovic 4 - ennesima partita giocata male. Male la formazione iniziale, dove Bertolacci deve giocare sulla trequarti, come faceva a Genoa nelle partite migliori, e bacca fuori non si può vedere. Poi i cambi ridicoli. Sei sotto di un goal, togli una delle due punte, e metti dentro un poli o un Suso che ti consentono di fare il 4-4-1 che ti permette di impostare meglio il secondo tempo, e giocartela in maniera più ragionata. Bacca a 10 minuti dalla fine é il capolavoro. Lo mette poi al posto di un centrocampista, tenendo 3 punte che farebbero fatica quando la squadra é in 11, figuriamoci in 10. La squadra é sempre fallosa, é sempre meno scattante degli avversari. Insomma un genio. Vorrei vedere Donadoni.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, nel secondo tempo è bastato metterci un minimo di cattiveria in più e li abbiamo dominati con l'uomo in meno, creando almeno cinque palle gol nette, mentre loro non hanno mai tirato in porta.
> Con un qualsiasi altro arbitro avremmo vinto noi


Io tutte ste occasioni non le ho viste, loro sono scarsi ma anche noi mica scherziamo.
Ho visto una partita orrenda dove non riuscivamo a portare via la palla al Genoa, una partita in cui, durante il possesso palla, lanciavamo in avanti a muzzo senza un minimo di organizzazione, movimento e idea di gioco.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Settembre 2015)

Inutile dare la colpa all'allenatore o alla squadra,questo è evidentemente il massimo che possono dare.Il colpevole è solamente uno ed ha un nome e un cognome: Adriano Galliani.


----------



## [email protected] (27 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> 1/3 di quei 90 milioni hanno inspiegabilmente giocato 5 minuti di partita.



l'acquisto di quel giocatore a 30 milioni resterà nella storia del calcio moderno come la vergogna peggiore di sempre....mi viene da piangere....


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

Kucka meglio di Witsel cit.Mihalovic


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2015)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io tutte ste occasioni non le ho viste, loro sono scarsi ma anche noi mica scherziamo.
> Ho visto una partita orrenda dove non riuscivamo a portare via la palla al Genoa, una partita in cui, durante il possesso palla, lanciavamo in avanti a muzzo senza un minimo di organizzazione, movimento e idea di gioco.



1) balotelli diagonale sul portiere

2) adriano diagonale ribattuto dal portiere

3) tiro a botta sicura di bertolacci a 3 metri dalla porta ribattuto

4) kucka solissimo che calcia di punta alto

per il resto verissimo che loro parevano faine mentre noi dei maiali.


----------



## markjordan (27 Settembre 2015)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io tutte ste occasioni non le ho viste, loro sono scarsi ma anche noi mica scherziamo.
> Ho visto una partita orrenda dove non riuscivamo a portare via la palla al Genoa, una partita in cui, durante il possesso palla, lanciavamo in avanti a muzzo senza un minimo di organizzazione, movimento e idea di gioco.


tiro di adriano , di balo , 2 di berto , 1 di cucka , testa di ely + 2 punizioni , occhiali


----------



## [email protected] (27 Settembre 2015)

si scusatemi ragazzi, pero' la palla va anche messa in rete, quello vale, non fare millemila occasioni e non fare mai gol....se succede queste ci sono dei problemi e anche molto grossi....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Settembre 2015)

Non ho visto il primo tempo,
nel secondo con una squadra in 10 non abbiamo fatto malissimo,
Credo che questa partita l'abbia persa Miha ed è grave perchè il Genoa ha confermato di essere in questo momento una squadra molto scarsa, alla fine ha vinto senza mai tirare in porta, persino il gol è un autorete.

Oggi non me la sento di dare giudizi su De Jong perchè non l'ho visto ma leggendo i giudizi degli altri mi pare che sia stato il solito debito, 
il Bertolacci del secondo tempo non mi è dispiaciuto, lo vedo meglio di Honda.


----------



## [email protected] (27 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ho visto il primo tempo,
> nel secondo con una squadra in 10 non abbiamo fatto malissimo,
> Credo che questa partita l'abbia persa Miha ed è grave perchè il Genoa ha confermato di essere in questo momento una squadra molto scarsa, alla fine ha vinto senza mai tirare in porta, persino il gol è un autorete.
> 
> ...



se vedevi il primo tempo avresti distrutto casa.....credimi


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Settembre 2015)

A settembre siamo ancora una volta fuori da tutto. E la colpa è solo e soltanto di quel mafioso di Galliani!!!! Io mi sono rotto le balle... se ne vadan tutti a quel paese, non meritano niente.


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2015)

era fin quasi comico vedere come nel primo tempo la squadra facesse anche un'azione decente e la palla arrivasse a dejong defilato sulla destra, con questi incapace di fare praticamente nulla che possa anche lontanamente assomigliare al calcio.

45 minuti buttati nel cesso per questa tassa dejong che non comprendo e non capisco.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Settembre 2015)

Male male.Ma c'è da dire anche che Tagliavento è la solita sentenza.


----------



## [email protected] (27 Settembre 2015)

ridatemi Inzaghi, almeno qualche sorriso con le sue dichiarazioni me lo strappava


----------



## gheorghehagi (27 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Honda avremmo perso 3-0.



e lo so sembra strano ma ti ribadisco che con honda avremmo vinto...chi non ha un gioco deve purtroppo basarsi sulla giocata del singolo e se non arriva questo è il risultato...


----------



## [email protected] (27 Settembre 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Male male.Ma c'è da dire anche che Tagliavento è la solita sentenza.



a genova arbitra il pubblico, se poi ci metti anche quel cesso di arbitro il cerchio si chiude


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> ridatemi Inzaghi, almeno qualche sorriso con le sue dichiarazioni me lo strappava



Io rimpiango solo Seedorf.


----------



## Tobi (27 Settembre 2015)

Lopez 5 Sfortunato sul gol ma con i piedi non sta dando sicurezza
De Sciglio 4 Sempre in ritardo sul pallone, troppo falloso, innocuo e prevedibile in fase offensiva. Ci serve un terzino di altro livello
Zapata 4 Lo salva solo la sua velocità ma come resto è scandaloso, da una sua palla regalata al Genoa arriva il rosso per Romagnoli
Romagnoli s.v prima ammonizione inesistente, espulso per cercare di fermare un'azione innescata dal suo compagno di reparto
Calabria 5 Oggi poco preciso nei disimpegni, è pur vero che dalla sua parte circola De Jong che non gli crea spazi. Buono l'impegno
Montolivo 5 Oggi male, dopo 30 minuti era gia sulle gambre, soffre la mancanza di Kucka
De Jong 3 Inutile. Uscito lui abbiamo iniziare a giocare ed eravamo pure in 10
Bertolacci 4.5 Veronica a parte, non si vede mai, in un'azione doveva servire balotelli da solo ed ha tirato da schifo.
Bonaventura 5 Fa fatica a giocare dietro le punte, corre e si sbatte ma non basta
Balotelli 5 Calcia male 2 punizioni da posizione favorevole, soprattutto la prima, sbaglia il tiro ravvicinato di sinistro e non si muove in profondità
Luiz Adriano 5 Fa molti più movimenti di Mario ma di palloni ne arrivano col contagocce, rende meglio insieme a Bacca

Kucka: 5 Si presenta a due passi da Lamanna ma calcia malissimo, giocatore al momento per noi molto importante
Bacca: Sv 10 minuti sono troppo pochi per qualsiasi giocatore a parte Messi. Io non lo lascerei mai in panca comunque.
Ely 4 Dopo 1 minuto gia rischia di farsi ammonire, sbaglia dei palloni in uscita e si divora il gol nel finale. Io in questo giocatore non ci credo


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> tiro di adriano , di balo , 2 di berto , 1 di cucka , testa di ely + 2 punizioni , occhiali


Io l'unica che considero una vera e propria occasione era quella di Kucka e forse il tiro di Adriano, le punizioni sono state battute male e nel finale Rodrigo Ely ha dato una capocciata ma non la considererei un occasione.
E gli occhiali mettili tu, e se sei isterico vai a farti un giro prima di interagire con la gente.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> si scusatemi ragazzi, pero' la palla va anche messa in rete, quello vale, non fare millemila occasioni e non fare mai gol....se succede queste ci sono dei problemi e anche molto grossi....


Concordo ma forse a noi servono gli occhiali


----------



## [email protected] (27 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io rimpiango solo Seedorf.



anche io, bruciato subito e tutti sappiamo come e perchè, per il comico Inzaghi mi manca


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, io ero fiducioso sulla forma fisica visto l'allenatore, ma se stiamo fermi, ci buttano per terra con un colpetto, non teniamo palla ecc. è dura, soprattutto con un centrocampo così.


Appunto, concordo. Se avessimo allestito una squadra seria (sopratutto centrocampo e difesa) avremmo potuto sopperire anche ai periodi di scarsa forma.


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2015)

era fin quasi comico vedere come nel primo tempo la squadra facesse anche un'azione decente e la palla arrivasse a dejong defilato sulla destra, con questi incapace di fare praticamente nulla che possa anche lontanamente assomigliare al calcio.

45 minuti buttati nel cesso per questa tassa dejong che non comprendo e non capisco.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Due considerazioni veloci. Oggi abbiamo faticato tantissimo, soprattutto dal punto di vista fisico, è stata lì che la partita l'ha vinta il genoa, ha mostrato una grinta, una ferocia nettamente superiore alla nostra. Questo ha messo in difficoltà tutto il nostro centrocampo, che a mio modo di vedere è stato schierato in maniera errata. Bertolacci doveva fare il trequartista(non a caso, quando è stato spostato lì ha fatto meglio) e non bonaventura, e de jong non doveva giocare.
Romagnoli oggi male, malissimo, ma tagliavento è stato troppo severo e in malafede. COnsiderando che ha preso una gomitata da pavoletti e neanche è stato fischiato fallo. Vergognoso questo arbitro.
Per il resto, questa squadra non regge fisicamente un avversario tosto, e rapido, e che fa pressing intenso. Questo è un limite grossissimo. Onestamente non fascio la testa ora che abbiamo perso, così come non mi esaltavo quando abbiamo vinto. Lo scudetto è ovvio che dobbiamo lasciarlo stare( non capisco come si possa avere il coraggio solo di nominarlo), pensiamo di partita in partita e poi tireremo le somme. Contro il Napoli vinceremo, vedrete.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Settembre 2015)

Il primo tempo è stato desolante. Rendiamoci conto che abbiamo perso con la squadra che ha l'attacco più scarso dell'intera serie A (infatti in porta non hanno mai tirato praticamente.....).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> e lo so sembra strano *ma ti ribadisco che con honda avremmo vinto*...chi non ha un gioco deve purtroppo basarsi sulla giocata del singolo e se non arriva questo è il risultato...


In base a cosa?


----------



## JohnShepard (27 Settembre 2015)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> a genova arbitra il pubblico, se poi ci metti anche quel cesso di arbitro il cerchio si chiude



Concordo


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2015)

genova e firenze soprattutto, li' ci voglion sempre arbitri di un certo spessore, non di certo tagliavento che ha sempre episodi di manie di protagonismo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Settembre 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> e lo so sembra strano ma ti ribadisco che con honda avremmo vinto...chi non ha un gioco deve purtroppo basarsi sulla giocata del singolo e se non arriva questo è il risultato...



Infatti oggi ci sono proprio mancate le splendide giocate personali che Honda ci ha dispensato a volonta nelle prime 5 giornate


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> 1) balotelli diagonale sul portiere
> 
> 2) adriano diagonale ribattuto dal portiere
> 
> ...



Manca il colpo di testa di Balotelli nel primo tempo, su azione di calcio d'angolo, uscito di un soffio e romagnoli in ritardo per la deviazione.


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2015)

Non scarichiamo la responsabilità su Tagliavento.
L'arbitraggio pessimo non si discute, ma è altrettanto indiscutubile che il Milan oggi non è mai sceso in campo.
Tra l'altro penso che la partita di oggi abbia quasi definitivamente sancito che ogni volta che gioca Bertolacci si gioca peggio. 20 milioni buttati via.

Abituiamoci a questo Milan ballerino almeno fino a gennaio. Lo stesso tipo di Milan dell'anno scorso e di due anni fa.


----------



## [email protected] (27 Settembre 2015)

ho letto le prime dichiarazioni di Miha sulla Gazza, esco e me ne vado.....sembra Inzaghi


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non scarichiamo la responsabilità su Tagliavento.
> L'arbitraggio pessimo non si discute, ma è altrettanto indiscutubile che il Milan oggi non è mai sceso in campo.
> Tra l'altro penso che la partita di oggi abbia quasi definitivamente sancito che ogni volta che gioca Bertolacci si gioca peggio. 20 milioni buttati via.
> 
> Abituiamoci a questo Milan ballerino almeno fino a gennaio. Lo stesso tipo di Milan dell'anno scorso e di due anni fa.



Ma infatti arbitraggio insufficiente, verissimo. Ma questo Genoa andava preso a pallate.


----------



## Danielsan (27 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, nel secondo tempo è bastato metterci un minimo di cattiveria in più e li abbiamo dominati con l'uomo in meno, creando almeno cinque palle gol nette, mentre loro non hanno mai tirato in porta.
> Con un qualsiasi altro arbitro avremmo vinto noi



Se solo ci avessimo messo piu' cattiveria..Montolivo non riesce a giocare 3 partite di file, dopo 15 minuti non riusciva a rincorrere l'avversario..


----------



## ilcondompelato (27 Settembre 2015)

tutto come previsto.
ennesima stagione ridicola.
romagnoli nuovo nesta
mister pentolacci pagato come un top
un allenatore che a chiacchiere è un duro, ma poi si dimostra un mezzo incopetente sul campo.
il tutto farcito dalla presenza del pelatone cravattaro


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Settembre 2015)

-de jong mezz'ala non può circolare.
-bertolacci con 3-4 allenamenti con la squadra dopo 20 giorni se lo si voleva mettere dall'inizio bisognava schierarlo trequartista.
-con balotelli probabilmente mhia ha pensato a bonaventura dietro le punte in quanto più adatto a muoversi senza palla di bertolacci.
-zapata in una di quelle giornate che ti fa capire perchè in questi anni non è mai stato titolare per più di 6 mesi.
-squadra che per giocare con il rombo non può prescindere da 4 giocatori:montolivo,kucka,bonaventura,bertolacci.
-in mancanza di 1 dei 4 sopracitati e non considerando personalmente ne honda ne suso bisogna andare di 4-4-2 che darebbe un senso a de jong in campo.
-bacca deve essere l'attaccante insostituibile anche se fa schifo 1-2 partite con balotelli e luis adriano a giocarsi il posto accanto a lui.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Settembre 2015)

È incredibile come dopo solo sei partite facciamo più schifo del anno passato!!!


----------



## J&B (27 Settembre 2015)

Mah,quest'anno somiglia molto a quello passato.


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Settembre 2015)

La squadra dell'anno scorso era molto più scarsa.
Mihajlovic non ha scuse, se non inizia a vincere va cacciato.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> La squadra dell'anno scorso era molto più scarsa.
> Mihajlovic non ha scuse, se non inizia a vincere va cacciato.



Ma se è colpa dell'arbitro, Mihajlovic sarà anche scusato o no?


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma se è colpa dell'arbitro, Mihajlovic sarà anche scusato o no?



Le colpe dell'arbitro non scusano Mihajlovic e non cancellano le sue.
A peggiorare il tutto ci sono le dichiarazioni ridicole del dopo partita, un allenatore serio avrebbe criticato ampiamente Tagliavento, se non ci lamentiamo mai, si sentiranno sempre autorizzati a massacrarci come fanno da due anni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2015)

Galliani da buon amicone di Preziosi mi aspetto che perda la quarta partita su quattro giocate al ritorno contro questi scarpari indegni.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> La squadra dell'anno scorso era molto più scarsa.
> Mihajlovic non ha scuse, se non inizia a vincere va cacciato.



Ma cosa deve fare Mihajlovic se la rosa è stata costruita con i piedi!?.


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa deve fare Mihajlovic se la rosa è stata costruita con i piedi!?.



Fare scelte un po' più sensate di formazione e cambi e preparare meglio le partite, non si può giocare un tempo solo.
E poi sto cavolo di trequartista non glielo impone il dottore


----------



## folletto (27 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> La squadra dell'anno scorso era molto più scarsa.
> Mihajlovic non ha scuse, se non inizia a vincere va cacciato.



Molto più scarsa? Gli unici veri upgrade sono stati Bacca e Romagnoli e lo scorso anno Menez pur con alcune prestazioni irritanti ha fatto i numeri, io tutta sta differenza non la vedo, eravamo mediocri con un centrocampo orrendo e più o meno siamo sempre lì.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Riflettendo a mente fredda trovo la prestazione sempre piu scadente, non riesco a trovare lati positivi.
Abbiamo giocato un po solo quando loro hanno mollato fisicamente, ed era il Genoa non il Barca


----------



## davoreb (27 Settembre 2015)

Primo tempo da incubo, secondo meglio.

Per me con Bacca e Luiz Adriano si gioca molto meglio.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Settembre 2015)

3 perse su 6. Spero la gente apra gli occhi. 
3 sconfitte le devi accumulare in 20/25 partite, non in 6.
E ora arriva il Napoli.


----------



## Love (27 Settembre 2015)

Bisognava giocare con un modulo diverso ma soprattutto con un atteggiamento diverso...al momento mi accontenterei pure di kucka e bonaventura esterni con monto e de jong centrali...saremmo più coperti e avremmo in campo meno signorine..


----------



## 666psycho (28 Settembre 2015)

deluso, ma nel secondo tempo abbiamo giocato meglio, c'è stata anche sfortuna. Io rimango fiducioso...


----------



## mistergao (28 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> deluso, ma nel secondo tempo abbiamo giocato meglio, c'è stata anche sfortuna. Io rimango fiducioso...



Concordo, però sul fiducioso bisogna vedere quali sono secondo te gli obiettivi che il Milan può centrare in questa stagione. Io rimango fiducioso per un posto in zona UEFA, per tutto il resto NO. Anche se è vero che con un po' di fortuna in più ieri potevamo pareggiarla.


----------



## Kaladin85 (28 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Molto più scarsa? Gli unici veri upgrade sono stati Bacca e Romagnoli e lo scorso anno Menez pur con alcune prestazioni irritanti ha fatto i numeri, io tutta sta differenza non la vedo, eravamo mediocri con un centrocampo orrendo e più o meno siamo sempre lì.



In difesa abbiamo sostituito rami e bonera con Romagnoli ed Ely, a centrocampo abbiamo Bertolacci e Kucka al posto di muntari ed essien.
Davanti abbiamo sostituito el shaarawy, pazzini e destro con balotelli, bacca e luiz adriano.
E abbiamo un Donnarumma, un Calabria, un Josè Mauri e un Niang in più.

La rosa di quest'anno è nettamente migliore di quella dell'anno scorso.


----------



## [email protected] (28 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa deve fare Mihajlovic se la rosa è stata costruita con i piedi!?.



ovviamente con ingredienti scadenti non prepari pranzi luculliani, pero' un mister che esulta per l'arrivo di Kucka mi fa un po' riflettere.....


----------



## 666psycho (28 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Concordo, però sul fiducioso bisogna vedere quali sono secondo te gli obiettivi che il Milan può centrare in questa stagione. Io rimango fiducioso per un posto in zona UEFA, per tutto il resto NO. Anche se è vero che con un po' di fortuna in più ieri potevamo pareggiarla.



rimango fiducioso che la squadra possa migliorare, giocare meglio. Non mi fisso obiettivi, anche se vorrei che arrivassimo in più in alto possibile.


----------



## zlatan (28 Settembre 2015)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> ovviamente con ingredienti scadenti non prepari pranzi luculliani, pero' un mister che esulta per l'arrivo di Kucka mi fa un po' riflettere.....



Basta criticare per partito preso, e io sono il primo a fare mea culpa, quando è arrivato Kucka stavo per disdire anche mediaset premium, poi l'ho visto giocare e a a me pare il migliore del nostro scandaloso centrocampo. Che la rosa non sia preparata per il terzo posto, è fuori discussione, il nostro obbiettivo deve essere l'Europa League quest'anno mettiamocela in testa, e vedendo giocare Torino Sassuolo Fiorentina e Chievo, la vedo durissima anche centrarlo. Il vero snodo è se fanno o no il closing, per puntare davvero in alto dalla prossima stagione..... E mi pare che si parli dell'ennesimo rinvio di 3 settimane e francamente non ci credo più....


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Settembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> *il nostro obbiettivo deve essere l'Europa League quest'anno*



Esatto,facciamocene una ragione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> il nostro obbiettivo deve essere l'Europa League quest'anno mettiamocela in testa,





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Esatto,facciamocene una ragione.



No non ci siamo, nessuno discute che il livello potrebbe essere quello, magari nemmeno la raggiungiamo
ma a settembre, in un campionato fin qui equilibratissimo, che ti permette di perdere anche delle partite e rimanere comunque agganciato al vertice, sarebbe folle e criminale rinunciare magari mentalmente a piazzamenti importanti.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No non ci siamo, nessuno discute che il livello potrebbe essere quello, magari nemmeno la raggiungiamo
> ma a settembre, in un campionato fin qui equilibratissimo, che ti permette di perdere anche delle partite e rimanere comunque agganciato al vertice, sarebbe folle e criminale rinunciare magari mentalmente a piazzamenti importanti.



Sperare sì,ma non illudiamocì,serve un miracolo sportivo per arrivare terzi;per me se arriviamo in Europa League Miha ha fatto il suo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sperare sì,ma non illudiamocì,serve un miracolo sportivo per arrivare terzi;per me se arriviamo in Europa League Miha ha fatto il suo.



Non si tratta di illudersi, si tratta che la squadra ci deve credere a tutti costi e dimostrarlo sul campo, se no via Miha subito..
primi tempi come quello giocato con una squadretta come il Genoa sono inaccettabili, Miha deve renderne conto, che la squadra non apprezzi i suoi calci in **** e stia già cominciando a remare contro?


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di illudersi, si tratta che la squadra ci deve credere a tutti costi e dimostrarlo sul campo, se no via Miha subito..
> primi tempi come quello giocato con una squadretta come il Genoa sono inaccettabili, Miha deve renderne conto, che la squadra non apprezzi i suoi calci in **** e stia già cominciando a remare contro?



Non credo,ma con Bertolacci,De Jong,Jose Mauri,Montolivo,con il solo Bonaventura a salvare la baracca li in mezzo,sinceramente: Dove vogliamo andare?.


----------



## Kaladin85 (28 Settembre 2015)

La Fiorentina con una squadra di scappati di casa è prima in classifica, l'inter con un centrocampo di fabbri è a pari punti.
Il Torino che è solo Ventura è terzo.
Con queste premesse, una squadra con Bacca, Balotelli e Luiz Adriano non può essere decima.


----------



## [email protected] (28 Settembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Basta criticare per partito preso, e io sono il primo a fare mea culpa, quando è arrivato Kucka stavo per disdire anche mediaset premium, poi l'ho visto giocare e a a me pare il migliore del nostro scandaloso centrocampo. Che la rosa non sia preparata per il terzo posto, è fuori discussione, il nostro obbiettivo deve essere l'Europa League quest'anno mettiamocela in testa, e vedendo giocare Torino Sassuolo Fiorentina e Chievo, la vedo durissima anche centrarlo. Il vero snodo è se fanno o no il closing, per puntare davvero in alto dalla prossima stagione..... E mi pare che si parli dell'ennesimo rinvio di 3 settimane e francamente non ci credo più....



Io non critico per partito preso, discuto i fatti, io ho sempre amato Miha ed ero felicissimo del suo arrivo, ma evidentemente il Milan non fa per lui o sta avendo problemi di ambientazione o altro che non conosco, ma dati alla mano abbiamo meno punti dell'anno scorso considerando che avevamo un NON-allenatore.
Io non pensavo nemmeno di vincere lo scudo anche se visto come è iniziato il campionato una squadra meglio allestita ci puntava tranquillamente, pero' vorrei evitare dopo anni e anni di fare ancora certe figure di pupu' come contro il genova.

Se stiamo qui a dire che Kucka è il migliore del nostro cc constati con me che non siamo messi bene, considerando poi che ieri il suo errore da zero metri dalla porta ci ha condannato alla sconfitta, è un giocatore da provinciale,punto.


----------



## zlatan (28 Settembre 2015)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> Io non critico per partito preso, discuto i fatti, io ho sempre amato Miha ed ero felicissimo del suo arrivo, ma evidentemente il Milan non fa per lui o sta avendo problemi di ambientazione o altro che non conosco, ma dati alla mano abbiamo meno punti dell'anno scorso considerando che avevamo un NON-allenatore.
> Io non pensavo nemmeno di vincere lo scudo anche se visto come è iniziato il campionato una squadra meglio allestita ci puntava tranquillamente, pero' vorrei evitare dopo anni e anni di fare ancora certe figure di pupu' come contro il genova.
> 
> Se stiamo qui a dire che Kucka è il migliore del nostro cc constati con me che non siamo messi bene, considerando poi che ieri il suo errore da zero metri dalla porta ci ha condannato alla sconfitta, è un giocatore da provinciale,punto.



Si per carità non sto dicendo che Kucka è il nuovo Rjkaard, sto solo ragionando che la realtà dei fatti è che noi a centrocampo abbiamo questi, c'e' poco da fare, e in questo grigiore mi duole ammettere che lui è Jack sono i migliori. Una speranza avevamo era Bee, adesso che è praticamente sfumata anche quella, non possiamo pensare di puntare troppo in alto. 
Questa è la triste realtà, certo se penso che abbiamo davanti Torino Chievo Sassuolo e ci metto pure Inter Viola, mi sale un nervoso che neanche immagini, e io che ero felicissimo per l'arrivo di Miha, mi sto cominciando a ricredere....


----------

